# Cálculo de transformadores mediante Software



## Francisco Galarza

Les adjunto un programa para realizar los cálculos de espiras y calibre del alambre según el voltaje de entrada, el voltaje de salida y el tamaño del núcleo.

Se pueden guiar con el manual para el diseño de transformadores que se menciona en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manual-diseno-transformadores-2922/


----------



## J. Jaime Polanco L.

He usado el programa en varias ocasiones, es muy exacto con la salvedad que las laminas deben sobrepasar las 10,000 lineas, caso contrario el transformador tiende a calentarse, esto sucede cuando se usan laminas de un transformador antiguo, con laminas nuevas ningún problema. pero se soluciona fácilmente, basta incrementar por 20% el numero de espiras del primario y del o de los secundarios y usar el mismo calibre de alambre que da el programa.


----------



## jechu094

tengo problemas con la opción square dimension of the core que se pone en esa opción, tengo entendido que se pone el tamaño del núcleo y si es así que debo poner si quiero hacer uno de 220 a 80 voltios y 2 amperes?

otra duda que tengo es donde se ven el numero de hojas de metal y de que grosor? si les es posible agradecería una imagen.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Coloca en el  secundario 80  y 2000 luego presiona ADD.
En el primario coloca 220 (ó 110) luego presiona ADD.

Presiona después Calculate, te va a salir una ventana que te dice que no puede calcular o algo así, haz click en OK, y en current power te mostrará el valor de la potencia.

Busca en square dimension of the core el valor mayor más cercano de la potencia que hay current power (como sugerencia que ambos lados del núcleo sean casi iguales).

Una vez que haz hallado Max Power, presiona calculate.

y los parámetros del diámetro del alambre y el número de vueltas aparecerá.

Este progama no te da el tamaño de las láminas, solo te de el área del núcleo que es mostrado en el dibujo de las láminas como algo parecido al tablero de ajedrez.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.
____________

Si sabes inglés lee el Help.


----------



## andresssdj

hola como hago para hacer uno 10 A de 50+50 de salida?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Imagino que ya instalaste el programa, si es así, sigue los pasos del ejemplo que hay en un mensaje más atrás, como quieres 50 + 50, debes poner 50V dos veces, si no es así, bajalo del enlace o link del primer mensaje e instálalo.

Suerte.
chao.
elaficiionado.

__________

Solo como comentario, yo sé como se hallan los datos, pero, no he construido ningún transformador con este programa.


----------



## gadea

oygan algien me puede ayudar que datos se ponen en el principio por que yo no lo entiendo bien grasias y disculpen por ser tan icnorante y metiche


----------



## Fogonazo

1) Te vas donde dice primary y colocas la tension de alimentacion del transformador
2) Te vas donde dice secondary y colocas los valores del o los secundarios que necesitas
Primero pones el voltaje y luego el amperaje (Ojo que debes ingresar los datos en mA)
Cada ves que quieras ingresar esos datos apretas ADD para incluirlos en la planilla

En los rectángulos superiores a la derecha figuran el alto y ancho de la laminación, de acuerdo a la superficie formada por estas medidas sera la potencia que tendrá el transformador (Cartel verde)


Ingresado todo apretas CALCULATE, lo mas probable es que te aparezca un cartel que dice que la laminación NO es suficiente, entonces te vas a los rectangulitos de alto ancho y aumentas su valor.

El alto puedes poner cualquier cosa, en el ancho debe ir el ancho de una laminación estandar, siempre hay que tratar de formar un cuadrado o lo mas parecido a este con esas medidas.

Cuando la superficie sea suficiente para la potencia que necesitas te aparecerán los valores de cantidad de vueltas y tipo de alambre necesario

Si no entendiste nada, no te preocupes, yo tampoco

Saludos


----------



## gadea

pues mas o menos le entendi gracias asi lo voy a hacer haber que tal.

o si disculpa amigo dano asi lo boy a hacer gracias por el detalle

Que medidas agarro para poner en el programa y poder enbobinar el trasformador y si no es mucha molestia no lo podran hacer y despues pasarme los datos  y si lo asen

entrada=115vol
salida=45vol
amperaje salida=10 amperes

por cierto se me pasaba 


la salida de 45 volts es en salida de (E) osea que son +22.5volts y -22.5 volts grasias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola gadea.
Parece que necesitas que te explique usando el "método cucharita o cucharilla o cuchara pequeña".
Hacer los cálculos con los datos que tenemos.
Datos:
*Voltaje del Primario *= 110v ó 220v ó el voltaje que corresponda.
*Voltaje(s) del secundario *= El(los) voltaje(s) que deseas obtener.
La *corriente(s)* que corresponde al secundario(s)
*Cálculo de la potencia:*
*Potencia parcial *= Voltaje secundario x Corriente del secundario. (El número de potencias parciales es igual al número de voltajes de secundarios.
*Potencia* = La suma de las potencias parciales.
*Potencia final *=1.15 x Potencia
Resumiendo, tenemos los sgtes. datos:
Voltaje del primario
Voltaje(s) del secundario
Corriente(s) del secundario
Potencia final
Por ejemplo.
Voltaje del primario = 220V
Voltajes y corrientes del secundario.
V1 = 20V
C1 = 1A (ó 1000mA)
V2 = 9
C2 = 0.5A (ó 500mA)
Potencias  parciales.
P1 = V1 x C1 = 20x1= 20W
P2= V2 x C2 = 9 x 0.5 = 4.5 W
Potencia = P
P = P1 + P2 = 20W + 4.5W = 24.5W
Potencia Final = 1.15 x P = 1.15 x 24.5W = 28.175W
*Ingresando datos:*
En *Square dimension* of core.
Pones el valor de la potencia final o un valor superior más cercano a la potencia final.
Ver la Figura 01
En *Secondary coil (output parameters)*
En *VOLTS* pones 20,  en *miliAMPERS* pones 1000 y presionas *ADD*
Haces lo mismo con 9 y 500
Ver Figura 02
En *Primary coil (input parameters)*
Pones 220 y presionas *ADD*
Ver Figura 03
Después de haber hecho esto, presiona *CALCULATE*
Ver Figura 04
Continua en el mensaje siguente,


----------



## elaficionado

Luego aparecen los datos que necesitas. 
Ver figura 05 
*Number of coils *= número de espiras o vueltas 
*Wire thickness *= espesor o diámetro del alambre en el ejemplo: 
Para el primario (220v) 
Np =1895 vueltas, Sp = 0.25mm 
Para los secundarios 
(20V) 
Ns1=172 vueltas, Ss1=0.7mm 
(9V) 
Ns2=77 vueltas, Ss2=0.49mm 
Ver figura 06. 
Acerca del tamaño del núcleo, si tienes las dimensiones de la lámina, coloca este valor en el cálculo de la potencia. 
Por ejemplo. 34mm (ver Figura 07) y en *Square dimension of core *colocas 34 y hallas la potencia modificando el otro valor, o sea, dejando el valor de 34 de modo permanente. 
Si deseas saber cual es la potencia máxima que puedes obtener, con un número de láminas ya determinado, por ejemplo. 
Ver Figura 08 
Potencia (P)= al producto de los lados al cuadrado (los lados en centímetros) 
P = (3.4 x 4.6)^2 = 244.6096 W 
Potencia máxima = P / 1.15 = 212.704 W 
Con este valor de potencia haces los cálculos 
En tu caso es de 45V (22.5V + 22.5V), 
Calculas la máxima corriente del secundario. 
Introduces los datos calculados al programa y obtienes (de 45V) el número de vueltas del secundario, y lo divides entre 2, que sería 

el número de vueltas para 22.5V. 
Para terminar este programa no acepta datos con punto decimal. 
Suerte. 
Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## marcelo2112

Muy bueno el programa, ahora tengo una duda:
Yo rebobine un transformador de microondas, solo el secundario, pero calienta mucho el primario y el nucleo. La potencia de estos bichos van desde los 800 a 1200W, por lo que parece lógico que estan terriblemente sobrepotenciado.
Usando el programa me da un primario muy diferente al que posee(de unas 260 vueltas y 1,1mm de diametro del alambre), sera este el problema?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Usa las dimensiones del transformador para saber cuál es la potencia aproximada.
Y de allí hacer un nuevo cálculo.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gadea

muchas gracias por tu respuesta adios 

saludos


----------



## cevv

Hola amigos, necesito una gran ayuda  de  ustedes, puesto que no se  carcular  el numero de espiras que necesito para los voltajes.
        Necesito embobinar un transformadorr de poder  que mide 7.1 y 5 cm, es decir  tiene un area de 35.5cm cuadrado.     Pero  necesito  115v en el primario y 130 V con tap central en el secundario.  Pero lo necesito adicional con otro  voltaje,  es decir:  65---35--0--35--65    Que mida de punta a punta 130v y 70v en las dos  pequeñas.    pero tiene  que ser con el mismo alambre.    Me imagino que debo carcular el numero  de espiras como   130V, y despues  me las arreglo para los 70.
      Use una  formula, para  carcular la potencia, y me  decia que era  1545w,  y  ahora  la coloco las medidas en el programa  y dice que es de 1260.25w.    Esto es normal,  porque he buscado  otras y me da otros  valores de potencia, asi que ya no se cual es la verdadera....
       Necesito que me ayuden a carcularlo,  ya que no me responde el programa.
      Podrian  carcularla  por  mi y colocar  aqui  las  vueltas que tengo que darle y el calibre del alembre.    Se los agradeceria  muchisimo!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si piensa usar este programa para construir tu transformador, debes dividir la potencia que hallas con el programa (1260.25W) entre 1.15 (1260.25 / 1.15 =1095.869 W), y con el resultado hallas la corriente que debes poner en el programa (I=1095.869 /130 = 8.429 A)
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Ese programa no me gusta para nada. Fijate en el foro no me acuerdo bien pero creo que tiopepe publico una hoja de Exel automatica que se hacerca mucho a lo real, con todas las perdidas.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo tengo un pequeña duda respecto a este programa-,
Sucede que consegui un transformador de un horno de microondas que trabaja a 60Hz, por el tamaño el transformador pensaba que era de unos 1000W, por que el consumo del horno es de 12 Amper y sacaba de potencia 1200W de "calor", pero, al meter los datos, en el programa este, como el nucleo mide solo 4cm por 6.5cm, me saca una pot del nucleo de apenas 500W, algo ilogico, ya que el bobinado primario de mi transformador esde calibre 2.05mm aprox unos 10A facil, es lo que no comprendo, esta mal el pgr o mal mi nucleo.

Agradazco cualquier comentario

Saludos
Tacatomon

PD( luego subo unas fotos de mi "transformadorcito")


----------



## hazard_1998

tacatomon, las potencias de los transformadores no dependen unicamente del nucleo, supone lo sig, cuando un transformador se somete a una sobrecarga, el transformador no falla instantaneamente, sino que se sobre calienta, en un transformador que esta permanentemente conectado al consumo se debe tener en cuenta tanto la regulacion del transformador (variacion de la tension de secund entre plena carga y vacio) como tambien el aspecto termico, pero para un transformador que alimenta la carga a lo sumo 30 minutos y que ademas ese tiempo no permanece todo el tiempo conectado sino que durante intervalos de no mas de 1 minuto cada 1 o 2 minutos, un transformador que esta especificado para 500w a carga constante bien te puede entregar el doble en un microondas... ademas, depende si es conveccion natural o ventilacion forzada...


----------



## Tacatomon

En pocas palabras, el transformador que tengo solo es para cargas "rapidas" ya que si lo someto a una carga continua (amplificador) no rendiria o saturaria el nucleo. Me lleva, pensaba que era viable, pero, como cuanto aguantaria entonces?. acaso el programa esta correcto con su calculo?. -de 600W reales?.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
No se sabe sí ese programa sirve para diseñar transformadores de 1000W ó más, entra aquí 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/#post75234

y encontrarás otras opciones acerca de transformadores.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## amestasf

Hola amigos, gracias a los compañeros por el programita, nos ayuda mucho en nuestro quehacer laboral tecnico, si funciona en mi PC, normal en los datos tecnicos pero hare un rebobinado y hare unas pruebas para obtener las diferencias tecnicas entre lo hecho y lo programado.
suerte a todos


----------



## enrique13090412

Saludos, soy nuevo en este foro, me encontre este programa para calculo de transformadores lo use y esta excelente o me dicen que les parece a ustedes... Saludos...


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Ya que veo en este hilo en particular que tienen mucho conocimiento sobre el tema, asi como fogonazo, elaficionado y algunos mas, quiero saber si alguien puede explicarme algo que me trae confuso. he visto que cuando hablan de transformadores, dicen 220V a 12V 20VA o 220V a 12V 2A
me confunde esto ya que tengo muy pocos conocimientos , quiere decir que al mencionar 20 Volt Amper es tan suficiente como decir 2 Ampers que ambas referencias son lo mismo y una sola basta para hacer un transformador? o sea que diferencia hay en el detalle de VA y A? gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Volt-Amp es una unidad de potencia, por ejemplo, si tienes un voltaje de 12V y una corriente de 4A, la potencia es de 12Vx4A=48V-A.
Los amperios son la corriente electrica.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mcrven

A ver amigos, busquen con google el programa "transformadorrmer01.exe", es pequeño, funcional y gratuito.

Se puede usar en Linux bajo WINE.

saludos...


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Volt-Amp es una unidad de potencia
> la potencia es de 12Vx4A=48V-A.



Gracias por tu ayuda, para completar la consulta puede ser que esos 48 VA sea igual a 48 Watts para este caso en particular?


----------



## mcrven

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:
			
		

> elaficionado dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola.
> Volt-Amp es una unidad de potencia
> la potencia es de 12Vx4A=48V-A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda, para completar la consulta puede ser que esos 48 VA sea igual a 48 Watts para este caso en particular?
Hacer clic para expandir...


Amigo Jorge, se acostumbra referirse a vatios en ambos caso. Sin embargo, por acuerdos se ha determinado referirse a vatios - watts - cuando se habla de corriente continua y, por lo tanto, potencia continua. Cuando se trata de corrientes alternas, se expresa el valor de potencia en volt-amper. Si nos expresamnos en matemáticas, resulta no haber diferencia pués, W = E* I = V*A.

Saludos...

P.D.: Aquí puedes ampliar algo la información:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voltamperio


----------



## Leitox

Man te hago una pregunta este sftware viene en español? por q la verdad q me custa mucho usrlo


----------



## mcrven

Amigo leitox, en electronica, si no aprendes algo de inglés, es cómo estar muerto.

No sé si hay software apropiado en español y, cómo me tiene sin cuidado, no me preocupa buscarlo.

Busca con google, es probable que encuentres algo.-

Saludos...


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Gracias mcrven , se aprecia tu ayuda,


----------



## Tacatomon

Que tal amigos foreros, tengo una duda respecto al uso del programa calculador y un nucleo de transformador con el que cuento, ya que lo saque de un horno de microondas que calentaba 1200W y consumia aprox 12A sobre 127VAC estaba pensando en esto: poner, en lugar de las medidas del nucleo original (ya que si hago esto, obtengo de potencia menos de 600W) poner una medida que banque los 1200W, asi el programa me dara unas medidas correctas creo yo con las que podre bobinar el nucleo. Yo pensaba en un transformador de 65VAC CT y 15A para usarlo intermitente, como para *practica* y de *pruebas*.

Que tal mi plan, Funcionaria?

Esto conlleva a un detalle: con los datos para que el programa me de 1200W de potencia (65VAC 15A), este me dara XXX vueltas de alambre de xxx mm sobre un nucleo con 59mmX59mm, esto resulta incompatible contra mi transformador actual, ya que este cuenta con 35mmX65mm. Aun asi con diferencias de medidas, si lo llegase a embobinar, mantendria el voltaje deseado?

Mis locuras las baso en que el nucleo con el que cuento es demasiado solido y pesado como para un nucleo común, ademas de que las uniones de las chapas EI estan completamente SOLDADAS, es una megaroca jeje. 

Saludos

Tacatomon.


----------



## omaetiyas

al un transformador que alimenta un amplificador de audio se le puede conectar otro amplificador de las mismas características ? gracias de antemano


----------



## cronos

para omaetiyas

si quieres ponerle el transformador a una etapa amplificadora, con requerimientos similares en voltaje y corriente, no hay problema, el problema seria que le pusieras otra etapa a un amplificador, y hacer que el transformador cargue con las dos etapas.


----------



## mcrven

tacatomon, si los calculos de la potencia posible para el transformador indican 600W, eso es todo lo que vas a poder sacar, siempre y cuando, el hirro del núcleo sea de buena calidad.
En los hornos de micro-ondas utilizan nucleos más pequeños por dos motivos: 1.- porque no es un transformador con primario y secundario, sino un autotransformador; 2.- por el ciclo de trabajo que no es contínuo. Esto último es lo menos significativo de todo el asunto.
Si quieres un transformador de 1200W, búscale un núcleo apropiado o, coloca 2 de 600W.

Saludos:


----------



## franpley

omaetias, si es posible poder conectar otras etapas amplificadoras a un mismo transformador, pueden ser de mayor o menor potencia, solo que no es correcto. Primero si tu no haz diseñado el Transformador y no conoces la potencia de este, vas a tener un muy corto tiempo de trabajo por el exceso de carga, hacia este, reflejada con alta temperatura y perdidas en el valor de voltaje nominal.
Si piensas en algun momento realizar una  prueba como esta debes de tomar en cuenta los voltamperios de el tansformador y si es capaz de mantener su nueva  carga y las existentes.,  a retomando que los fabricantes en muchas ocaciones  no sobredimencionan sus equipos para reducir costos.

saludos  franpley


----------



## Tacatomon

Eso mismo habia yo pensado mcrven, lo unico interesante de esto es que cuando este transformador se desembobino, el primario estaba Completamente Aislado del Secundario, se trataba de un Trafo elevador, y otro de los asuntos es que el horno de microondas consumia aprox en total a maxima potencia 1600W de la red electrica, segun sus especificaciones. eso da una corriente en el primario de consumo de unos12.5 Amper, ayi esta lo raro, eso conlleva aque el nucleo debe soportar tal potencia, intermitentemente, pero debe de, o me equivoco? .aparte, no seria de uso continuo, solo de pruebas. solo quisiera saber si mantendria los voltajes deseados y trabajaria normal con cargas bajas. gracias por la respuesta.

Saludos

Tacatomon


----------



## mcrven

La verdad tacatomon es que, la única manera de mejorar el rendimiento de los transformadores, es con el empleo de laminados de calibre muy fino y componente de silicio más elevado pero, tanto cómo para llegar al doble de la potencia o más, no lo creo, mucho menos si, cómo dices, es un transformador y no auto-transformador.
Lo único que se me ocurre pensar, es que juegan con el factor de tiempo (Duty Cycle) o sea, considerando que, a lo sumo, tendrá un uso continuo de 1/2 hora y en general, ni siquiera con toda la potencia.
Tambien recuerda que dentro del horno hay un ventilador, que ayuda a la disipacion del calor generado por el transformador y el magnetron.
Las tensiones de salida tratarán de mantenerse pero, si tomas la lectura de la componente AC, digamos que a la entrada del puente diodos y, a plena carga, con un osciloscopio, verás que las puntas de los senoides aparecerán completamente achatadas. Esto se debe a la saturación del flujo y, claro está, cuando la corriente derivada del Trafo excede su capacidad. En estas condiciones, la temperatura tiende a elevarse a gran velocidad y, si se mantiene, producirá la irremediable quemadura del componente.

Saludos:


----------



## tjdor

Y no creeis que es mejor este programa, y ademas en español para los que somos un poco zoquetes con el ingles. Ademas tiene  mas cosas que la seccion de los conductores, y no hace falta instalacion, que despues se llena de nierda el ordenador

http://descargas.abcdatos.com/programa/descargarZ4250.html

pongo el enlace de descarga porque el archivo el demasiado grande para agregar


----------



## mcrven

Amigo tjdor, te sugiero que calcules el siguiente transformador con el programa que nos has indicado. Luego nos publicas los resultados.

Transformador a calcular:

Primario:          120V

Secundario 1:     24V @ 15A

Secundario 2:     32V @  20A

Espero tus comentarios.

Saludos:


----------



## tjdor

si,vale no se puede calcular para varios secundarios, pero para uno solo....


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
No puede pedir 32V, 20A. Sobrepasa los 400W.
Chao.
elaficionado.
(siempre es bueno leer las características de los programas).


----------



## mcrven

> si,vale no se puede calcular para varios secundarios, pero para uno solo....





> No puede pedir 32V, 20A. Sobrepasa los 400W.



Eso es... Ambos vieron por lo menos dos limitaciones.

En cambio, el programa que les sugerí antes sólo tiene una: El Idioma.

Sin embargo, el idioma de los electrones y el de los números nos es familiar y, el que deba instalarse el programa en win, no debería ser problema ya que es muy pequeño.

Transformer.exe es sólo uno de los programas para calcular transformadores. En la red hay un montón de ellos, incluso algunos que son on-line, pero hay que "Utilizar el Buscador del Foro" cómo dice Fogonazo y, probar y probar.

Saludos:


----------



## diego_z

hola, bueno no e leido entero el post pero les hago un aportecito un programita para calcular transformadores que hice en vb , saludos


----------



## mariachy

andresssdj dijo:
			
		

> hola como hago para hacer uno 10 A de 50+50 de salida?



50v+50v es igual a 100v...

calcula el transformador con 100v de salida...

y si te dice 200 vueltas en el segundario.... tu sacas un cable desde el principio de las 200 vueltas... otro  las 100 vueltas(la mitad de la bobina... la mitad del voltaje) y otro al final de las 200 vueltas...

asi se hace pues...

espero te sirva...

salu2


----------



## poppez

una pregunta: ¿Estos cálculos me servirían para aplicaciones de alta frecuencia?

Necesito poner un transformador a la salida de un puente de IGBT's, asi que tengo pulsos de alto voltaje a varios KHz.

He leido que para estas aplicaciones existen "transformadores de alta frecuencia" pero desconozco que tienen de especial.

Agradecería que me ilustrárais brevemente sobre este aspecto.


----------



## enrique13090412

Que tal, asi es cuando vas a utilizar alta frequencia existen otros tipos de nucleos, para un nucleo de hierro al silicio se puede trabajar hasta 1Khz maximo para no tener tantas perdidas, pero nada dice que no lo puedas utilizar a mayor frecuencia. El maximo rendimiento se obtiene a 400 Hz pero con esta frecuencia ya estas ahorrando bastante volumen (peso) y dinero en tu transformador. Existen dos formulas una es para el maximo rendimiento (trabajo continuo). Donde las perdidas del primario se igualan a las del secundario.


SFe=24*Raiz ((Pot.*Di)/(Fr*B*Ph))                                                                                                                         Esto quiere decir: La seccion de nucleo (SFe) es igual a 24 por la raiz del resultado de la potencia total (pot) por la densidad de flujo (Di) entre la frecuencia (Fr) por la induccion magnetica (B) por las perdidas (Ph).

Y existe una segunda formula cuando el transformador no requiere trabajo continuo y no intervienen las perdidas:

SFe=36*Raiz ((pot./(Fr*B*Di))
Esto quiere decir que la seccion de nucleo (SFe) es igual a 36 por la raiz de la pot. entre el producto de la  frecuencia por la densidad magnetica por la densidad de flujo.

La formula que la mayoria utiliza es una tercera formula que yo no te recomiendo utilizar y es:

SFe= 1.1 * Raiz de la potencia.  Esta formula te hace gastar mucho hierro y cobre y no es el caso.

SFe= En centimetros cuadrados
Pot = En watts rms
Fr=  En Hertz
B = En Kilogauss (se utiliza 10 por lo general) entre 10 y 20
Di = En Amp/mm cuadrado
Ph = perdidas en watts por Kg. de hierro (este valor depende de la frecuencia que utilices a mas frecuencia mas perdidas, para 60 Hz las perdidas oscilan entre 2 y 6 watts/Kg.


Por ultimo para obtener el numero de vueltas :


N= E/(4.44*Fr*SFe*B)

Donde:
N= No. de vueltas totales en un bobinado.
E= Voltaje del bobinado.
4.44= Constante para voltage senoidal.
Fr= Frecuencia (Hz)
SFe= (Metros cuadrados)
B= Induccion en Teslas  (una tesla es igual a 10000 gauss)

Para una señal cuadrada para exitar IGBT's la constante 4.44 cambia por 4.
 Por lo tanto:

N= E/ (4 * Fr * SFe * B)

Observa que mientras en las formulas anteriores utilizas centimetros cuadrados aqui es en metros cuadrados y en B se utilizan Kilogauss y aqui utilizas Teslas. Es lo mismo puedes adaptar la formula yo preferi dejarla asi.


Saludos...
N


----------



## poppez

Muchas gracias por tus explicación, muy completa.

Entonces, aplicando estas fórmulas obtendré un SFe del nucleo que me permitiría trabajr a 10Khz sin problema verdad?

Al ver las fórmulas ademas veo que efectivamente al aumentar la frecuencia el tamaño del núcleo se reduce. Había leido que estos transformadores reducían espacio, pero no sabía por qué.


----------



## enrique13090412

Saludos
 Ahora si que necesitas hacer tus pruebas...pero para 10Khz necesitas un nucleo de polvo de hierro "powder iron" es un nucleo de material como su nombre lo dice y pareciera como si fuera de ferrita.
Yo he utilizado el nucleo convencional de acero al silicio que son laminas y que la mayoria conocemos, hasta 3Khz maximo y los resultados son aceptables.
Para tu calculo debes tomar en cuenta las perdidas que pueden ser muchas. En este foro deje un programa para que lo descargues y puedas calcular las perdidas a tu frecuencia. Como nota cuando el programa te pregunte el espesor de la chapa lo deberas de dar en milesimas de milimetro (por ejemplo 0.3 mm = 300 milesimas deberas poner 300) entre mas delgada tu chapa mejor desempeño.
Otra cosa importante es que a esa frecuencia existe un fenomeno llamado "efecto piel" y consiste en que la corriente viaja solo por la pared del conductor sin utilizar el centro y ocacionando perdidas esto se evita formando un conductor de varios conductores. (como una trenza) asi pues si necesitas un conductor de por ejemplo 3mm cuadrados de espesor podrias utilizar 30 conductores de 0.1 mm cuadrados juntos y como un solo conductory evitarias tantas perdidas en el desempeño del transformador. (cada uno de los treinta conductores tendra que estar aislado de los demas.(barnizado).

Tambien recuerda que el transformador es una bobina y a mas frecuencia mas impedancia (resistencia inductiva) esto ocacionara que tu eficiencia caiga bastante esto quiere decir que la bobina defasa la corriente con respecto al voltaje obteniendo baja eficiencia. Por citar un ejemplo si tu transformador tiene una eficiencia de 0.5 (50%) significa que si tu salida de transformador a la carga es de por ejemplo 50watts tendras que tomar de la linea 100watts. (eficiencia=Preal/Paparente= 50/100 = 0.5). Este factor de potencia se puede mejorar muchisimo con un capacitor dado por un calculo sencillo asi como tambien se puede obtener la impedancia de tu bobinado.
Si logras obtener tus calculos tu transformador pude estar compuesto por unas pocas vueltas en los bobinados y de un tamaño que lo podras cubrir con tu puño.

Suerte y en lo que te pueda ayudar.


----------



## poppez

Vaya, parece que no es tan facil, pero con tus explicaciones espero conseguirlo. Gracias.



Me cito a mi mismo para recordar mi caso y hacer otra pregunta sobre el transformador:



			
				poppez dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta: ¿Estos cálculos me servirían para aplicaciones de alta frecuencia?
> 
> Necesito poner un transformador a la salida de un puente de IGBT's, asi que tengo pulsos de alto voltaje a varios KHz.



Mi convertidor es de unos 10KW. Poniendo el transformador, en el Bus DC tengo 660V-15A y mi carga demanda 90A a 120V (al secundario del transformador). Por lo que el transformador lo que haría sería bajar la tensión y subir la corriente.

Pero si mis IGBT aguantan bien los 90A, puedo NO PONER EL TRAFO verdad?

Regulo la tensión con el ciclo de servicio de los disparos de los IGBT, rectifico los pulsos y el filtrado por LC...

En definitiva, igual pero sin transformador HF. ¿hay alguna limitación a parte de perder el aislamiento?


----------



## enrique13090412

Que yo sepa puedes hacerlo asi, pero una de las grandes ventajas es el aislamiento, "cuidado al trabajar sin el"..
Solo tienes que hacer tus calculos para polarizar bien tus IGBT's y obtener el voltaje de salida deseado ya que generalmente se utilizan en saturacion (como switch) para estas aplicaciones y si tu caso es obtener un voltaje "x" deberas de calcular su polarizacion.


----------



## poppez

Hola amigo, tengo una duda con las formulas que me pusiste:



			
				enrique13090412 dijo:
			
		

> SFe=24*Raiz ((Pot.*Di)/(Fr*B*Ph))                                                                                                                         Esto quiere decir: La seccion de nucleo (SFe) es igual a 24 por la raiz del resultado de la potencia total (pot) por la densidad de flujo (Di) entre la frecuencia (Fr) por la induccion magnetica (B) por las perdidas (Ph).
> 
> Y existe una segunda formula cuando el transformador no requiere trabajo continuo y no intervienen las perdidas:
> 
> SFe=36*Raiz ((pot./(Fr*B*Di))
> 
> SFe= En centimetros cuadrados
> Pot = En watts rms
> Fr=  En Hertz
> B = En Kilogauss (se utiliza 10 por lo general) entre 10 y 20
> Di = En Amp/mm cuadrado
> Ph = perdidas en watts por Kg. de hierro (este valor depende de la frecuencia que utilices a mas frecuencia mas perdidas, para 60 Hz las perdidas oscilan entre 2 y 6 watts/Kg.
> 
> N





Resalto en negrita lo que me inquieta:

SFe=24*Raiz ((Pot.**Di*)/(Fr*B**Ph*))

SFe=36*Raiz ((pot./(Fr*B**Di*))

Creo que tienen un error. Las comparé buscando en la red, pero encontré una sola página que las menciona

http://www.aurover.com.ar/clconline/conscalctraf.htm

Allí dice que son así:

SFe=24*Raiz ((Pot.**Di*)/(Fr*B**Ph*))

SFe=36*Raiz ((pot./(Fr*B**ph*))


Pero me resulta extraño que cuantas más pérdidas tiene nel hierro, menor sea la sección de nucleo.
¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?


Otra cosa: la potencia que pongo es la que quiero transmitir, o le sumo las perdidas?

Otra cosa, mi transformador tendrá tensión variable en el primario, ¿Eso afecta a B?
Para Ferrita N27 tengo entendido que está en torno a 3 KGauss.


Ademas las perdidad en el hierro en nucleos como este:

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/001c/0900766b8001ca5f.pdf

Vienen dadas para 100mT (1KGauss), 25 Khz, 100 ºC. 

Asi que estoy como para tirarme por la ventana porque ya no se que valores usar. 
Sobre todo lo de los 100mT me mata.

Y otra duda existencial: 
Suponiendo que llegase a calcular ph correctamente, la sección de nucleo que obtengo es la que tengo que usar o es la mínima?
Mas o menos se que las perdidas deben estar entre 10 - 20 w/Kg y que el nucleo pesará en torno a 0.5 Kg, por eso si compro un nucleo con bastante margen almejor vale, pero visto lo visto seguro que un nucleo mayor tambien tiene miles de inconvenientes.


Ayudenme por favor!

Saludos


----------



## enrique13090412

Saludos; mira voy a tratar de explicarte algo sencillo de que se tratan las formulas la primer formula se refiere a un transformador de maximo rendimiento donde intervienen las perdidas. Si vas a tu trabajo en auto de 4 cilindros y este despliega 100hp de potencia para que quieres uno de 8 cilindros de 200hp, este segundo con seguridad te llevara pero sabes cuanta potencia (dinero) estas desperdiciando?, asi veras que un transformador de mayor tamaño desempeñara mas facil tu trabajo pero la formula te dice que medida de nucleo (como minimo no como maximo) debes de utilizar para desempeñar tu requerimiento. Asi que a mayor seccion de nucleo son mas kilos de hierro que magnetizas y como las perdidas se traducen en W/Kg entonces habra mas perdidas. Con esta formula trataras de equilibrar las perdidas en el primario con las perdidas en el secundario. (misma cantidad de cobre en ambos bobinados).
Con la segunda formula interviene Di (densidad de flujo) y no importan las perdidas. Esto es solo para un transformador que no va a trabajar continuament, para un calculo normal se utiliza una Di de 3 amperes por cada milimetro de seccion del cobre pero nada te impide que utilizes hasta 10 amperes por mm de seccion.

Por ejemplo un transformador para soldar tiene en su secundario un bobinado con alambre de cobre calibre 5 que si utilizas con una  Di de 3A/mm cuadrado (para trabajo continuo) podras obtener aprox. 48 amperes debido a su seccion de 16.75 mm cuadrados. Pero para soldar necesitas mas amperaje entonces podras utilizar una Di de por ejemplo 10A/mm cuadrado que sera capaz de darte aprox. 160 amperes pero esto a costa de un mucho menor ciclo de trabajo. El alambre magneto calibre 5 se funde con aprox. 600 amperes en 500 milisegundos. Esto dice exagerando que pudes obtener 600 amperes para soldar siempre y cuando tu ciclo de soldado no rebase medio segundo y darle tiempo al alambre a que se enfrie para volver a obtener 600 amperes por otro tiempo igual.
Con esta segunda formula se tratan de igualar las perdidas en el cobre con las perdidas en el hierro (hierro en este caso).

En cuanto a las perdidas hay software que te las calcula y si no, puedes buscar en la web el material que vas a utilizar y como responde respecto a la frecuencia que vas a utilizar.
Lo que me preguntas de mT ( es miliTeslas) y una Tesla es igual a 10,000 gauss ((Tesla (SI) y Gauss(CGS) son lo mismo solo que en diferentes sistemas)). Por ejemplo si vas a utilizar teslas las areas se manejan en metros cuadrados y si utilizar Gauss son en centimetros cuadrados. Por lo tanto 100 mT = 0.1 Tesla = 1000 Gauss =    1 Kgauss. 
Pongo unos datos y espero sean de tu utilidad.


----------



## poppez

Muchas gracias, en realidad todo eso ya lo tenia claro, el problema es que  alguna fórmula tiene un error.

Entiendo que la formula correncta es la tuya: 

SFe=36*Raiz ((pot./(Fr*B*Di)) 

Y la de la web la errónea

SFe=36*Raiz ((pot./(Fr*B*ph)) 

Se diferencian en el denomidor si te fijas

Me inquietaba porque en esta otra (que es la que quiero utilizar):

 SFe=24*Raiz ((Pot.*Di)/(Fr*B*Ph)) 

Ph está dividiendo y Di en el numerador y no dejo de pensar de que debería ser al revés:

SFe=24*Raiz ((Pot.*Ph)/(Fr*B*Di)) 

lo digo porque despejando Ph en la primera:

Ph = (576 * P * Di)/(Fr * B * SFe^2)

Donde se deduciría erroneamente que a mas Sección, menos pérdidas y como tu mismo bien señalabas y es lógico:

"Asi que a mayor seccion de nucleo son mas kilos de hierro que magnetizas y como las perdidas se traducen en W/Kg entonces habra mas perdidas"


Por lo tanto yo creo que las fómulas deberían ser:

SFe=24*Raiz ((Pot.*Ph)/(Fr*B*Di)) 

SFe=36*Raiz ((pot./(Fr*B*Di)) 

Lo que ademas gana coherencia matemática porque en las dos Di es un factor del denominador.

Así es como yo lo veo, pero quizá se me escapa algo! desde luego alguna tiene que estar mal!

Si aplico la que yo propongo me salen secciones mucho mayores de las que ofrecen los fabricantes de núcleos de ferrita. 
Por otra parte sigo sin saber interpretar muy bien las hojas de características del fabricante EPCOS que es el mayores secciones me ofrece pues da las pérdidas en w/set, cada set pesa en torno a los 0.5 Kg pero las condiciones de ensayo son las que te decía:

100mT, 25 Khz, 100 ºC. 

Y no se muy bien como extrapolarlo. Mi frecuencia serían mas o menos los 25 Khz pero yo creía que B dependía del material y que para ferrita N27 erá en torno a 3Kgauss. Ahí es donde se me escapa el concepto.
En cualquier caso las perdidas aumentan con B y con F y en las condiciones de ensayo ya son 7.5 w/set, o lo que seria lo msimo 15 w/Kg así que de ahí para arriba.

Para una potencia de 12 Kw y una densidad de 2 A/mm2 (80 A por cable AWG1) y aplicando la formula que yo creo errónea me salen núcleos de apenas 3 cm2 pero aplicando la que modifiqué me salen 30Cm2.
Los fabricantes de ferritas ofrecen núcleos de hasta 8 cm2.

Tal vez pueda poner varios núcleos juntos o algo así...
De hecho ese núcleo que puse en el enlace de mi anterior entrada no me sirve, además de por sección, porque no me entran los conductores, necesitaría una ventana muchisimo mayor para alojar el volumen de cobre.
Todo inconvenientes. El problema de la ventana lo solucionaría con una topología UU y apilando tal vez conseguir la sección.

No puedo ignorar la pérdidas porque es fuencionamiento es relativamente continuo. Digo relativamente pk es para una fuente conmutada y esta sujeta al ciclo e servicio del chopper.


Un Saludo y a ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo con las fórmulas porque más gente se podría estar equivocando si están mal las de esa web porque porque tiene hasta una aplicacion on-line de cálculo de transformadores.


----------



## enrique13090412

Saludos; en lo que veo en tus formulas que me expones puedes tener razon, si te fijas son casi iguales solo que en una de ellas eliminas las perdidas que es exactamente lo que te explicaba anteriormente (la segunda formula ignora las perdidas) pero siguen existiendo perdidas, pero ahora no en el hierro sino en el cobre y es debido a la densidad de flujo. (ahora te preocupas por el cobre y no por el hierro).
Por lo tanto para un nucleo mas pequeño intervendra un bobinado mayor para compensar dichas perdidas y es por eso que toma un lugar en el numerador o denominador segun convenga.
Si calculas una bobina de x valor el hecho de tener un nucleo de aire equivale a cero kgs de hierro y te arrojara un bobinado mayor ya que no tendras tantas perdidas en el nucleo por ser de aire pero si en el bobinado y esto lo corriges o compensas con mas vueltas o con mayor calibre de alambre, segun sea el caso.
.


----------



## x over

es utilizable este software para calcular transformadores de audio? voy algo pillo con eso....


----------



## treblo

hola tengo una duda y me gustaria que me la aclaren cuando rectificamos la salida del secundario de un transformador no se obtiene la misma tension y quisiera saber si hay una manera de calcularlo


----------



## poppez

El valor de continua depende del tipo de rectificador.
En un puente de Graetz monofasico y con un filtro ideal el valor de continua teórico sería el valor de pico de la onda original.
Si es otro puente o matriz consulta esta tabla:

http://www.angelsaenz.com/antBuspre.asp?cod=1753&nombre=1753&orden=Verdadero&sesion=1

Y si no consideremos un filtro ideal, la forma de calcular el valor eficaz es integrando el valor cuadrático medio


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Si es para un transformador común conectado a la red eléctrica, aproximadamente el valor de contunua es 1.4 por el vaor de alterna.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El valor del voltaje continuo de un voltaje de corriente alterna es cero.
Cuando el voltaje alterno se rectifica si tiene voltaje continuo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tacatomon

Acabo de encontrarle pareja al nucleo que tenia originalmente (_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/97500/ _).
mmm, Me he vuelto mas serio al escribir...Esos tiempos.

Ahora, tengo un dilema mental, a ver si alguien puede sacarme del bache.

Como les comente, ahora tengo 2 transformadores como el anterior mostrado. Pienso hacer un Amp que Simulado entrega una corriente de 13A rms a la Salida de la Bocina con carga de 4Ohm.
Bien, El amplificador por rama de voltaje requiere Aproximadamente 5.8A (Exactemente es lo que requiere la Rama positiva, la negativa seguramente es igual).

Ahora, ya entendí que al transformador no se le puede sacar ma de 800W. Así que el limite es El mismo. Ahora, como ya tengo la pareja de transformadores, es viable o Correcto hacer La mitad de un Secundario en un nucleo y la otra mitad en el otro nucleo?.

Ahora, el amplificador en cuestion necesita +-92VCD para trabajar. Eso es 65VAC de secundario para cada nucleo. Pero... Cada Secundario individual de cada nucleo debe de entregar la corriente tota que va hacia la Bocina (13A rms) o la corriente de una de las ramas del amplificador (6A rms)?.

La configuracion de secundarios ya se la imaginan, al final de cada secundario individual de cada nuclo tendre que unirle 2 extremos para poder crearle el Tap Central y poder hacer la fuente simetrica.

Espero haberme explicado bien. Si quieren mas detalles de mi duda (diagrama del amplificador, simulacion, etc.) No duden en preguntarme.

Saludos.


----------



## chacarock

mmmmm, hola tacatomom, en realidad no contesto para sacarte ninguna duda,  yo etsoy aprendiendo tambien  y me interesa el tema de los transformadores, para comenzar hay dos cosas que no entendi,
* quieres bobinar el transfprmador?
* no entiendo lo de hacer la mitad del secundario en un nucleo y la otra mitad en otro nucleo

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

quieres bobinar el transformador? 

Si.

no entiendo lo de hacer la mitad del secundario en un nucleo y la otra mitad en otro nucleo

mmm, se supone que un solo nucleo de transformador no puede encargarse solo de la etapa completa, así que si pongo la mitad en un nucleo y la otra mitad en el sobrante van a trabajar mas tranquilos por que CREO que solo van a tener que proporcionar la corriente de una rama y no la corriente completa.

Espero que alguien me lo pueda aclarar.

Saludos Chacarock.


----------



## chacarock

a ver , si entendi, (NUCLEO) yo le llamo a las laminas  o chapitas de metal, en donde se bobina el transformador, y creo que vos le llamas nucleo a las bobinas del secundario, si es asi, pues si, es mejor sobre todo en transformadores para amplificador hacer una fuente partida, aun tratandose de  un amplificador (mono) creo que tiene que ver con la respuesta que este tendra en las frecuencias bajas, segun lei, pero este tema no lo tengo claro aun, en los amplificadores de mucha potencia creo que deven poner un (transformador partido) por cada rama, es desir si el amplificador trabaja con 50V tu transformador deve de tener, -25, 0 ,+25 o algo por el estilo nose bien con el tema de la rectificacion como es la relacion de  voltaje final que queda, pero igual, si nos pusimos de acuerdo con lo que te ppuse al final del mensaje, si es viable, dado que tenes un solo transformador para re-armar

igualmente que lguien mas opine cheeee, sino , manda un privado a alguno que lo veas ducho opinando jajaja,

saludos


----------



## poppez

Al final quedamos en que era autotransformador o transformador?

podrias subir un esquema de que es lo que quieres montar?

Dubuja los primarios y los secundarios con sus nucleos y que es lo que tienes en mente, porque yo tampoco entiendo bien que quieres hacer


----------



## dexf3

hola aca les dejo un programita que hice yo hace un tiempo espero les sirva.


----------



## Tacatomon

Es un transformador Normal, no es Autotransformador.

Bien. Como sé que a un solo nucleo de trasformador de horno de microondas no le puedo cargar una etapa de audio completa que tiene en la salida de la bocina a 4Ohm una corriente RMS de 15 Amperes, me he decidido a hacer lo siguiente.

Los transformadores Convencionales con Tap central tienen un secundario dividido a la mitad, bien, al analizar esto podríamos decir que son 2 Secundarios individuales unidos en los extremos que es lo que origina el Tap Central. Ahora para que los nucleos con los que cuento puedan trabajar tranquilos y no saturarse He decidido poner cada secuandario individual en cada nucleo. Yo voy a crear el tap central con las terminales de cada secundario. Cada Trafo va a tener una salida Simple de 65VAC con una corriente de 7.5A, así no se saturarían. Pero no se si está correcto lo que planteo. Cada nucleo tendría su propio Primario de 127VAC con salida simple a 65VAC 7.5A.

Si no me explique bien, lo intentare con dibujitos.

Saludos.


----------



## poppez

En principio no veo problemas conceptuales en lo que quieres hacer. Es correcto, pero tienes que tener cuidado con el sentido de bobinado de los secundarios para asegurar que la conexión en serie sea aditiva.


----------



## Tacatomon

De eso no me preocupo, mi etapa de audio con la que trabajo actualmente trabaja así.

Entonces, si es vlido, así ya no saturaré mi nucleo y tabajará mas tranquilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola tacatomon, la corriente que proporciona cada rama es la corriente total que va al parlante y por ende la corriente que debe proporcionarte cada bobina de 65VAC, acuerdate que los amplificador trabajan por semiciclos, primero el positivo y luego el negativo, trabajando la mitad de los transistores en cada semiciclo.

La idea que tienes es correcta, como te comenta el compañero poppez debes cuidar la conexion para sumar las tensiones alternas y no restarlas.

Saludos.

PD: me surge una duda, como vas a hacer para embobinarlo si las chapas estan soldadas, por aca lo cortan con pulidora, pero el aspecto final es de "mutilado".


----------



## elaficionado

Hola fedy.


			
				fedy dijo:
			
		

> hola quisiera saber porque no entiendo mucho de esto . tengo un cargador de baterias de 12v que se me quemo y quisiera bobinarlo . tiene un nucleo de 7cm x 5cm . quisiera saber cuantas vueltas lleva el primario y el secundario . a y es de 30amp


 
He usado el programa que hay aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/#post36739

Publico los cálculos.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota:
Yo no construyo transformadores, por lo que, es mejor que hagas tu consulta de manera abierta (aquí en este tema), y así habrá alguien con experiencia en transformadores que te dé una mejor sugerencia que la mía.


----------



## maxitenia

Este calculo sirve para un transformador toroidal? 
o es solo para los tipo E???


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Sólo para tipo E o U.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ALE777

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Les adjunto un programa para realizar los cálculos de espiras y calibre del alambre según el voltaje de entrada, el voltaje de salida y el tamaño del núcleo.
> 
> Se pueden guiar con el manual para el diseño de transformadores que se menciona en este tema:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manual-diseno-transformadores-2922/



OJO, yo lei la info del autor, y tengo entendido que este programa ANDA BIEN con transformadores de "hasta" 100W de potencia...mas alla, empieza a dar error...no se si alguien armo trafos con este programa de mas de 100W, pero por las dudas les dejo esta inquietud...saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

hola!

que tal compañeros del foro en esta ocasión tengo una consulta que me dejo un poco confundido espero y me puedan ayudar.
hace tiempo que leí este tema por el motivo que necesitaba un transformador para un amplificador el sinclair Z30 y pues conseguí un transformador viejo.

con el programa que usa el compañero "el aficionado" hice los cálculos para el, compre el alambre y posteriormente me di a la tarea de bobinarlo, les comento que me quedo muy bien hace ya unos 3 mese que lo uso todos los días y no le ha sucedido nada ni se ha quemado.

pero sucede que tengo en mente un nuevo proyecto que es otro amplificador esta vez
es el que comparte con nosotros mnicolau  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/

y quiero bobinarme el transformador ya que en mi ciudad soy raros y caros y no hay del voltaje que necesito, bueno les comento que tengo en mis mano ya un núcleo  con medidas de 38mmx40mm y he usado el programa que anteriormente use para hacer el calculo del transformador  en este caso necesito uno de 30+30 4amp y he hecho varios cálculos y me confundieron un poco les dejare una imagen para que vean lo que sucede







si hago el calculo con  60volts lo máximo que puedo sacar de corriente es 3.3 amp
por otra parte si pongo 30 volts lo máximo que pudo sacar 6.5amp
y como la corriente que requiero en esta ocacion son 2 amp  hago los cálculos de  un bobinado 30v 2amp y otro igual de 30v 2amp y si me alcanza la potencia 

mi duda es que al hacer el calculo de 60v no me permitió mas de 3.3amp y pues supuestamente es igual si hago el calculo de 60 y solo a la mitad del bobinado saco una toma central

espero y me haya expresado bien 

agradezco todas las sugerencias y ó respuestas 

hasta pronto


----------



## ALE777

Estimado Osk_rin:
 El programa ESTA BIEN, ocurre que un transformador, maneja POTENCIA, le da lo mismo cuantos voltios o cuantos Amperes, el solo sabe CUANTOS WATTS...
para que veas de que hablo, hagamos los calculos de tu ejemplo:
primer calculo (arriba a la Izquierda): tenemos: Potencia = V*I = 60 V * 3,3A = 198 VA
2do calculo (arriba a la izquierda de la rubia): 30 * 6.5 = 195 VA (casi igual al anterior)
3er Calculo (abajo a la derecha de la rubia): (30 * 2) + (30 * 2) = 120 VA...
Como ves, lo que hace el programa es calcular las corrientes y diametros del alambre segun los datos que VOS ingresaste (hace la prueba de dejar algun campo de tension en blanco!!!...que pasa?). la decision final es TUYA, si vas a usar 60V, obtendras como maximo, 3,3 A; si lo divides en DOS ramas de 2A cada una, o si usas solo 30V, entonces 6,5 A. Ahora bien, no entiendo PORQUE PRUEBAS DOS TENSIONES, acaso no sabes que tension de alimentacion va? supongo que en post de mnicolau estan los datos suficientes para saber que tension de alimentacion lleva el ampli...lo acabo de ver y esta muy bueno, yo estaba por armarme uno usando un TDA2009, muy facil de hacer, dado el muy buen resultado de sonido que obtuve con otro usando un TDA2004... 
espero te haya servido, saludos...


----------



## osk_rin

muchísimas gracias 

de hecho eso pensé solo aplicar la ley de ohm y si hice los cálculos así pero tenia esa espinita de inseguridad  

así es que le puedo sacar 6 amp efectivos a el núcleo y ya decido yo el voltaje 
y claro ya se la tencion que maneja y la corriente que demanda el amplificador 
necesita +-40v y 2amp así es que según los comentarios de mnicolau necesito un transformador de 30+30 y ya rectificados serian 30*1.4 "raiz de 2" serian 42volts
y al final tendría una fuente de +-42 

muchas gracias otravez por la respuesta y por sacarme de la duda  

un gran saludo

oscar posada.

y con respecto a los tda. 

son muy fácil de armar pero lo que no me gusta es el calentamiento 
hace un tiempo leia las comparaciones de un tda 2050 y el sinclair 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/index35.html
el siclair lo tengo alimentado con -+28v "un transformador que me bobine jeje" y ni se queja de calentamiento ni nada por estilo 

jeje la rubia antoja las manzanas 



hasta pronto


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El transformador que se puede hacer con ese programa tiene una eficiencia del 85% aprox. de la potencia máxima, es por eso que no puedes obtener de él más de 3.3A a 60V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ALE777

osk_rin dijo:


> muchísimas gracias
> 
> de hecho eso pensé solo aplicar la ley de ohm y si hice los cálculos así pero tenia esa espinita de inseguridad
> 
> así es que le puedo sacar 6 amp efectivos a el núcleo y ya decido yo el voltaje
> y claro ya se la tencion que maneja y la corriente que demanda el amplificador
> necesita +-40v y 2amp así es que según los comentarios de mnicolau necesito un transformador de 30+30 y ya rectificados serian 30*1.4 "raiz de 2" serian 42volts
> y al final tendría una fuente de +-42
> 
> muchas gracias otravez por la respuesta y por sacarme de la duda
> 
> un gran saludo
> 
> oscar posada.
> 
> y con respecto a los tda.
> 
> son muy fácil de armar pero lo que no me gusta es el calentamiento
> hace un tiempo leia las comparaciones de un tda 2050 y el sinclair
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/index35.html
> el siclair lo tengo alimentado con -+28v "un transformador que me bobine jeje" y ni se queja de calentamiento ni nada por estilo
> 
> jeje la rubia antoja las manzanas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hasta pronto


Estimado amigo: me alegra MUCHO haber podido resolver tu problema...en cuanto a lo que cuentas acerca de los TDA y el sinclair, fijate lo que dice ezavalla en el mismo post (el que mencionas arriba), ademas, te cuento, yo tengo armado hace como 4 años un ampli estereo para mi pc, hecho con un TDA2004...mi sobrino, cuando lo escucho, se asombro de la fidelidad y bajisima distorsion que posee, y eso que los parlantes son unos comunes triaxiales de los que se usan en los autos, y nunca tuve problemas de calentamiento, sera porque le puse un buen disipador...y todo el conjunto (transformador, fuente y amplificador) esta todo en una caja, !y hasta le agregue dos vumetros hechos con el viejo UAA180!!!.
No se si sera por la pureza que envia la placa de sonido de la pc, pero este pequeño ampli me ha dado horas y horas de buen sonido...ahora estoy con ganas de hacer un ampli para mi pc de 5.1, con los TDA2009 (que tienen menos distorsion que los TDA2004)
Te mando un abrazo, y cuando hagas tu transformador para tu ampli, me gustaria ver fotos!!!
             cualquier otra duda....post!!!
(y enviale un cajon de manzanas a "tu" rubia..jejejejej!!!)


----------



## moonwalker

Hola a todos les escribo para aclarar una laguna mental que tengo....tengo entendido que mientras mas grande sea el nucleo de un transf*O*rmador, mayo*R* sería la corriente que debe soportar el mismo? cierto?  imaginemos que se requiera construir un transformador de 9*V*  y 5*A*; s*egún* las formulas mas sencil*l*as el area del nucleo es de 6.7 cm2 ; no es este un nucleo muy pequeño para soportar dicha corriente?????' espero su respuesta porque de verdad tengo esa duda....


Edit por Fogonazo:
*Estás en un Foro técnico, escribe como tal* y Sin gritos
______________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

moonwalker dijo:


> hola a todos les escribo para aclarar una laguna mental que tengo....tengo entendido que mientras mas grande sea el nucleo de un transfrmador, mayo ser{a la corriente que debe soportar el mismo? cierto?  IMAGINEMOS QUE SE REQUIERA CONSTRUIR UN TRANSFORMADOR DE 9 VOLTIOS Y 5 AAMPERIOS ; SERGUN LAS FORMULAS MAS SENCILAS EL AREA DEL NUCLEO ES DE 6.7 CM2 ; NO ES ESTE UN NUCLEO MUY PEQUEÑO PARA SOPORTAR DICHA CORRIENTE?????' ESPERO SU RESPUESTA PORQUE DE VERDAD TENGO ESA DUDA....



Leé esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/

PD: A mi me resulta un trafo con una sección de 11.5 cm2, así que no sé que tan bien están tus "formulas sencillas"


----------



## moonwalker

gracias ez por tus datos y tu ayuda, lo que pasa es que yo multiplique 9 voltios por 5 amperios y me da 45 watt y este resultado le aplique la raiz cuadrada la cual me dio 6.7 cm2.... esta formaula la saque de la pagina ladelec...que opinas??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

moonwalker dijo:


> gracias ez por tus datos y tu ayuda, lo que pasa es que yo multiplique 9 voltios por 5 amperios y me da 45 watt y este resultado le aplique la raiz cuadrada la cual me dio 6.7 cm2.... esta formaula la saque de la pagina ladelec...que opinas??



La formula puede estar bien, pero si no especifica cuales son las condiciones que debe cumplir el núcleo y bobinado para que sea válida, entonces es mejor no usarla. Usá la que te dí en el link, esa se ajusta a la realidad en el 90% de los casos.


----------



## juanvanm

hola..hola, soy nuevo aqui y quiero dejarles esto, si les puede ayudar, nos vemos ...JM....http://www.taringa.net/posts/downlo...el-calculo-de-transformadores-monofasico.html


----------



## Fogonazo

juanvanm dijo:


> hola..hola, soy nuevo aqui y quiero dejarles esto, si les puede ayudar, nos vemos ...JM....


Gracias por el aporte, pero el programa ya se encuentra albergado en el servidor del Foro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/#post113919


----------



## juanvanm

hoo--- perdon por mi ignorancia, valio el intento jeje. gracias Fogonazo


----------



## fabio1

Hola yo quiero hacer un transformador de 48volt+0volt+48volt,con una corriente de 15 amper,me puede decir con que cuenta lo puedo sacer,o me pueden dar informacion


----------



## Fogonazo

fabio1 dijo:


> Hola yo quiero hacer un transformador de 48volt+0volt+48volt,con una corriente de 15 amper,me puede decir con que cuenta lo puedo sacer,o me pueden dar informacion


¿ Leíste el post completo ?


----------



## nuk

Hola al 'foro' tengo una duda con respecto al software y a los calculos 
en la parte de *Square dimension of the core *los valores que tengo son:







'puse estos valores por la cantidad y diametro de laminado con el que cuento'











el problema es la cantidad de amperaje que quiero deacuerdo al voltaje, me explico
quiero obtener '35V 0 35V' a 7 u *8Amp* (en lo posible 10A aun que creo que no )
deacuerdo al maximo de potencia de *473.4976W* solo puedo obtener un maximo
de *(35v a 5.6A + 35v a 5.6A)*






pero si sumo 35v + 35v = 70V para luego dividir la cantidad de vueltas 
obtenidas solo puedo obtener* 70V a 5.8A *






*cual seria la mejor opcion para obtener mas Ampere..??* 
(mi intencion es obtener un transformador con tap central 35v 0 35v a 7 u 8A)
la cantidad de apilamiento de "32x68" puedo elevarlo de "32x80 y/o 32x95" ya que cuento con una buena cantidad de laminado, pero lei en este post que no es 
recomendable tener una forma rectangular lo ideal es una forma casi cuadrada 

*esta opcion es valida, llegar a tener una forma triangular para lograr mas Ampere..??*
lo que quisiera es aprovechar la cantidad de laminado con el que cuento y no comprar laminados mas grandes. de antemano gracias cualquier respuesta
comment,nuk


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sí no deseas comprar otras láminas de mayor tamaño, puedes hacer varios transformadores (6 para 8A) como éste y los conectas en paralelo.



Pero tendrás que emplear más espacio en la caja donde lo construyas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nuk

hola "elaficionado" entonces no podria usar estos calculos ya que los 6.8cm de laminado salio de un solo transformador que desarme gracias de antemano cualquier informacion


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Yo personalmente no recomiendo este programa, una vez lo estaba por usar pero lo compare con otro y éste de arriba me tiraba numeros extraños, me quedé con el otro y todo bien.


----------



## KarlosDC23

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> Yo personalmente no recomiendo este programa, una vez lo estaba por usar pero lo compare con otro y éste de arriba me tiraba numeros extraños, me quedé con el otro y todo bien.


 
mmm, me gustaria poder saber mas de ese programa *carlosjofernandez. *yo vi este y comparando con los calculos teóricos que una vez me pasaron para construir un transformador no se diferencian mucho


----------



## carlosjofernandez

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> mmm, me gustaria poder saber mas de ese programa *carlosjofernandez. *yo vi este y comparando con los calculos teóricos que una vez me pasaron para construir un transformador no se diferencian mucho


Bueno, aqui te tengo el programita portable para calcular trafos hasta 400w de potencia, es el que yo uso y ya hice varios trafos con este programa, todos perfecto, solo les recomiendo hacer el trafo con 10000 gaus u 11000.
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=6674b277d2d00579ab1eab3e9fa335cac8e539f63ec097fd


----------



## lsedr

En mi pagina pueden descargar un software desarrollado por mi que hace esto de la manera mas sencilla y comprensible. En la parte de la derecha de mi pagia aparece el link de descarga...


----------



## KarlosDC23

lsedr dijo:


> En mi pagina pueden descargar un software desarrollado por mi que hace esto de la manera mas sencilla y comprensible. En la parte de la derecha de mi pagia aparece el link de descarga...


 
muy sorprendente man!!!


----------



## betodj

Gracias ingeniero frias por el aporte seguramente será de mucha utilidad para todos los colegas
del foro. Un saludo y sigue participando.


----------



## lsedr

Estamos para servir, estoy trabajando la version 1.1


----------



## kikoaaf

mcrven dijo:


> Amigo Jorge, se acostumbra referirse a vatios en ambos caso. Sin embargo, por acuerdos se ha determinado referirse a vatios - watts - cuando se habla de corriente continua y, por lo tanto, potencia continua. Cuando se trata de corrientes alternas, se expresa el valor de potencia en volt-amper. Si nos expresamnos en matemáticas, resulta no haber diferencia pués, W = E* I = V*A.
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> P.D.: Aquí puedes ampliar algo la información:
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voltamperio


 
perdon por entrometerme, pero no estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que dices ya que:
VA es la unidad de medida para la potencia aparente en alterna, la potencia real se mide en watts y es igual a la aparente siempre y cuando la carga sea totalmente RESISTIVA, si tiene componente inductivo o capacitivo se defasa la tension y la corriente, por lo tanto dejan de ser iguales, y aqui tenemos potencia real, medida en watts y menor que la aparente medida en VA, y tambien tenemos potencia reactiva, medida en VARS (volt amper reactivos). 
Potencia Aparente = V x I = VA
Potencia Real = V x I x sen(B) = Watts
Potencia Reactiva = V x I x cos(B) = VARS
siendo B el angulo de defasaje entre tension y corriente.
Saludos.


----------



## Naders150

Buenas estoy fabricando un amplificador y mande hacer un transformador y el que lo hizo me dice que es +35v  -35v AC con 12amp. Le quiero montar 10 transistores y deseo saber si el trafo si tiene los 12 amp. que me dijo el vendedor que tenia, las medidas del transformador son las siguientes: 9.5cm x 11.5cm y un  ancho 7.7cm... Gracias de antemano


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, con esos datos cargados en el programa del que se habla acá, más las vueltas que el bobinado primario podés más o menos adivinarlo.
Y si no, te vas a "Cómo obtener algunos datos de los transformadores" (o algo así era el título) de EZavalla y te fijás si por las características de tu núcleo puede dar eso.

No pretenderás que alguien se ponga a hacerte las cuentas, ¿no?.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo

Naders150 dijo:


> Buenas estoy fabricando un amplificador y mande hacer un transformador y el que lo hizo me dice que es +35v  -35v AC con 12amp.


Vendedor implica mentiroso, así que el problema estaría resuelto.



> Le quiero montar 10 transistores


Si el encapsulado es TO3 algunos se van a caer.



> y deseo saber si el trafo si tiene los 12 amp. que me dijo el vendedor que tenia, las medidas del transformador son las siguientes: 9.5cm x 11.5cm y un  ancho 7.7cm...


Fuera de broma. Tu transformador dice ser de 420VA, lo mas probable (por las dimensiones) es que los tenga. Pero mejor controlá con el articulo de EZavalla que nombró Cacho.

Ese es un control fácil de hacer, pero tené en cuenta que hay otros factores que influyen (como el material de las chapas, la sección de alambre que se usó realmente y las vueltas que realmente le dieron) que en general se desconocen y te cambian bastante la corriente máxima a entregar (sin quemarse) --> Para esto solo queda el ensayo del transformador --> dejarlo un rato largo con la carga nominal.


----------



## Naders150

Muchas gracias por la información lo que pasa es que e dado muchas vueltas tratando de hacer los cálculos y no e llegado a un resultado concreto, solo quería que alguien con experiencia me comentara si el tamaño del núcleo es acorde con el amperaje ofrecido, por que tengo serias dudas y ya que estoy invirtiendo dinero de mi bolsillo fabricando un amplificador para mi uso personal con todas las de la ley (sof.Start, protecion con corto, protecion salidas, ecualizador con pic, lcd) en fin muchas cosas, quiero que sea de lo mejos y no me valla a fallar a media noche del 24 de diciembre, (digo yo que lo termino el 24 de diciembre... jejeje)


----------



## lsedr

Saludos
Aqui les dejo la 2da version de nuestro Software para el Embobinado de Transformadores tipo E. 
para quien pueda interesarle. GRATIS:

http://www.4shared.com/file/ope_v0w-/PowerTrans2011.html

El *Pass* para instalar el programa es: *littlesoftelectronics*


----------



## scrubolt

Aqui les dejo este soft solo por que no lo vi aqui esta en portugues pero es muy entendible.


----------



## Emmanuel654

jeje no acostumbro entrar *[NO, CHAT NO]* pero este programa esta bueno jeje lo utilisare *[NO, CHAT NO]* mi mastro em enseño a hacerlo creo *[NO, CHAT NO]* algo de computacion para hacerlo mas rapido y mejor no esta nada mal


----------



## Alert2011

Hola a todos

Quiero aprender a diseñar transformadores e inductores con alambre Litz para frecuencias de 15 100 KHz para potencias de 500 a 2000 watts con núcleos de ferrita, Pueden ayudarme, orientarme?

Buen Día


----------



## curioso207

hay un libro que es el 
DESIGNING MAGNETIC COMPONENTS FOR HIGH FREQUENCY DC- DC CONVERTERS MC MILAN.pdf
buscalo esta en la web ese te enseñara a hacer el calculo sobre ferritas
saludos


----------



## Alert2011

Gracias Curioso

Lo voy a buscar ¡


----------



## carlosjofernandez

curioso207 dijo:


> hay un libro que es el
> DESIGNING MAGNETIC COMPONENTS FOR HIGH FREQUENCY DC- DC CONVERTERS MC MILAN.pdf
> buscalo esta en la web ese te enseñara a hacer el calculo sobre ferritas
> saludos



no lo encuentro. podrias pasarlo ?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlosjofernandez

Probablemente lo encuentres Aqui:
http://www.google.com.mx/webhp?sour...46&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=bdb52dce04457289

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fran becu

muy buen aporte, siempre es de utilidad, me lo llevo!. gracias. saludos


----------



## suberojoseluis

no hay algún programa para realizar el calculo de auto transformadores?. Tengo un núcleo de microondas de 3.5x6.5  me gustaría hacer un auto transformador que tenga dos entradas. una de 55v y otra de 95v para que tenga en la salida 110v (quiero hacer un estabilizador de voltaje así como los de pc. pero de la mayor potencia que pueda)


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola suberojoseluis

El calculo de auto-transformadores es igual a el de los transformadores.
El auto-transformador no es más que una sola bobina con una derivación en algún punto del devanado.

En el mensaje #1 de Francisco Galarza Fechado 25/May/2007 está el programa que pudiera servirte.
Para bajarlo a tu PC debes tener el WINZIP o El WINRAR.
Lo bajas, lo descomprimes y lo instalas en tu PC.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pandacba

Primero que nada un software no hace magia.......... de la misma forma que se calcula un transformador con secundarios se calcula un un autotransformador y se puede utilizar cualquiera de los soft sugeridos en el hilo, obviamente esos programas le son de mayor utilidad al que sabe como es el tema de los transformadores, y lo qu eno se sabe el sofware no lo enseña, pensa como es un autotransformador y donde esta el primario y donde el secundario en ese tipo de trafos


----------



## fas0

lsedr dijo:


> Saludos
> Aqui les dejo la 2da version de nuestro Software para el Embobinado de Transformadores tipo E.
> para quien pueda interesarle. GRATIS:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/ope_v0w-/PowerTrans2011.html
> 
> El *Pass* para instalar el programa es: *littlesoftelectronics*



gracias por el aporte, ya lo estoy probando... lo que si, me parece que te equivocaste al ponerle pass en el instalador, ¿donde se vio eso? jaja. mas de uno (fuera del foro) lo va a dejar de lado si no tiene el pass. Es solo un punto de vista, saludos.


----------



## suberojoseluis

HOLA MrCarlos, Ya lo baje he incluso hice un transformador chico para un amplificador y va de maravilla, lo que me pasa con el auto-transformador es que es de un solo bobinado y el programa te da dos. cual de los dos tengo que tomar como referencia para el numero de vueltas y para el calibre del cobre (cuales resultados tomo? el del primario o el del segundario?)


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola suberojoseluis

Es +/- sencillo: Dile al programa que el primario es de 120V y el secundario de 12V. @ X Corriente.
Cuando lo armes la bobina A debe tener A-B vueltas y la bobina B debe tener las vueltas que dice el programa.
El calibre de los alambres serán como dice el resultado del programa.
Fácil... No ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado

Hola suberojoseluis.

Parece que para ti no es importante aislar el peligro de la red electrica de los 120V, ya que los auto transfomadores no sirven de aislanta de la red, osa que sí hacen los transformadores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## suberojoseluis

son aparatos que funcionan con 120v sin dicho autotransformador ya están en peligro entonces porque ya están conectados directamente a la red del proveedor, si nos ponemos a pensar en los daños que esta puede causar entonces todos los hogares deberían de tener un transformador 1:1 para aislar toda nuestra casa de esos peligros.

Mi caso es que mi localidad el voltaje es muy bajo y sin derecho a reclamo pues estamos en Venezuela donde la energía es administrada por el gobierno en donde los reclamos van al cesto de basura a no ser que se queme una alcaldía o gobernación para que puedan actuar.....pero en fin eso no viene al caso el voltaje es bajo  esta durante el día en 95 a 105 voltios y a medida que llega la noche baja hasta llegar a unos 85 voltios. Aparte de que cada unos quince o veinte minutos hay bajones que llegan hasta 60 voltios durante unos 5 segundos.   Tengo planeado hacer unos autotransformadores que me puedan estabilizar el voltaje a unos 110 o 120 voltios. Combinados con una tarjeta electrónica que me permita seleccionar cual bobina es la más apropiada para que en la salida el voltaje no variara mucho…
  Poseo tres núcleos idénticos de microondas cada uno de 3,5X6,5Cm  ya mas o menos tengo la idea del autotransformador por la explicación que me dio MrCarlos, ahora me falta la tarjeta electrónica.

son aparatos que funcionan con 120v sin dicho autotransformador ya están en peligro entonces porque ya están conectados directamente a la red del proveedor, si nos ponemos a pensar en los daños que esta puede causar entonces todos los hogares deberían de tener un transformador 1:1 para aislar toda nuestra casa de esos peligros.

Mi caso es que mi localidad el voltaje es muy bajo y sin derecho a reclamo pues estamos en Venezuela donde la energía es administrada por el gobierno en donde los reclamos van al cesto de basura a no ser que se queme una alcaldía o gobernación para que puedan actuar.....pero en fin eso no viene al caso el voltaje es bajo  esta durante el día en 95 a 105 voltios y a medida que llega la noche baja hasta llegar a unos 85 voltios. Aparte de que cada unos quince o veinte minutos hay bajones que llegan hasta 60 voltios durante unos 5 segundos.   Tengo planeado hacer unos autotransformadores que me puedan estabilizar el voltaje a unos 110 o 120 voltios. Combinados con una tarjeta electrónica que me permita seleccionar cual bobina es la más apropiada para que en la salida el voltaje no variara mucho…
  Poseo tres núcleos idénticos de microondas cada uno de 3,5X6,5Cm  ya mas o menos tengo la idea del autotransformador por la explicación que me dio MrCarlos, ahora me falta la tarjeta electrónica.


----------



## pandacba

terrible error de concepto el tuyo, en los aparatos de consumo masivo se tiene muy encuenta este tema y es más en muchos paises hay normas muy estrictas al respecto y es un terrible error de tu parte pensar que por qus se alimenta de la linea de la red alegremente puedo hacer un montaje mediante autransformador si pensar que la masa del mismo quedara a potencial de la linea.

En los TV que se utilzaba chasis vivo, no habia nada metalica en contacto con el usuario, incluso la antena estaba aislada por unos capacitores de tensión muy superior a la de linea, para poder tener una salida a auricular tenian que poner un transformador de ailación pero no tenian por ejemplo por ese motivo entrada y salida de video, hasta que salieron optos capaz de manejar el ancho de banda de la señal de video eontonces se hacia una fuente aislada a partir de un bobinado independiente en el flyback.


No se utilzan autrafos donde el usuario pueda tenr contacto con la masa del equipo


----------



## suberojoseluis

he leído algo de comparadores de voltaje, creo que con unos 4 o 5 comparadores podría hacer la tarjeta, mas o menos me los he imaginado. pero como hago para los voltajes de referencia. y también cuales utilizar...


----------



## pandacba

Referencias de voltaje hay muchas entra a las pagina de Texas isntruments y busca "Tensión reference" y hace lo mimso en la de ON semicondutor y en la de National, eos tres fabricantes tienen elementos para utilzar como referencias de tensión, pone en tu buscador referencias de tensión y fijate que resultados te arroja y hace lo propio buscnaod en inglés "tensión reference"


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Voltaje de refencia = Voltage Reference

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola suberojoseluis

Pero esos REGULADORES de voltaje ya se venden comercialmente. mejor comprarlos.

El voltaje de referencia es una magnitud en voltaje que varía Poquisimo por efectos como: temperatura, condiciones ambientales, variaciones del voltaje que se le aplica, Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## suberojoseluis

si lo venden. pero acá en Venezuela no he encontrado uno mayor a 2,5kva lo mas que he llegado a verlos son de 1,2kva me compre uno de esos pero como que no son lo que dicen ser... a lo mucho puedo ponerle consumo de unos 700va. hay casas que lo fabrican pero son excesivamente costosos. me he propuesto como proyecto hacer uno desde cero. ya tengo los núcleos para el autotranformador me gustaría ahora hacer la placa.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola suberojoseluis

Los Núcleos que dices tener son los que mencionas en tu mensaje #117 ?
Dices:

_Mensaje #117._
_no hay algún programa para realizar el calculo de auto transformadores?. Tengo un núcleo de microondas de 3.5x6.5 me gustaría hacer un auto transformador que tenga dos entradas. una de 55v y otra de 95v para que tenga en la salida 110v (quiero hacer un estabilizador de voltaje así como los de PC. pero de la mayor potencia que pueda)_

El área de ese núcleo sería 3.5 x 6.5 = 22.75 cm2 (S)
Sabes cuanta ponencia te puede soportar o proporcionar ese núcleo ?
La formula es relativamente sencilla: 1.2 multiplicado por la raíz cuadrada de los Watts.
Por lo tanto: (S2)/(1.22) = W  = (517.5625)/(1.44) = *359.42 Watts.*
(S2 Es área al cuadrado, 1.22 Es 1.2 al cuadrado).
Un núcleo para 2500 Watts (2.5Kw) tendía 60 cm2 de área, algo así como 7.75 x 7.75 cm. 

Dices en tu mensaje 130:
_Ya tengo los núcleos para el autotransformador me gustaría ahora hacer la placa._
Pero en base a qué vas a hacer la placa ?

Yo creo que:
Primero: determinar los limites de voltaje (Mínimo y Máximo) de entrada y salida del autotransformador.
Segundo: debes determinar de cuantos Watts sería el autotransformador.
Tercero: hacerlo o mandarlo hacer.
Cuarto: como supuestamente ya tienes el autotransformador entonces ya puedes diseñar la placa, supongo que de control.

Espero esta información sirva para continuar con tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## suberojoseluis

gracias MrCarlos. tu ultimo mensaje me ha ayudado mucho en las cosas que se debe de tomar en cuenta a la hora de ponerse en un proyecto de estos. 

tengo 3 núcleos idénticos de microondas de 3.5X6.5cm no se si estos los pueda juntar para hacer uno solo me seria de mas potencia el auto-transformador...
aunque ya conseguí uno de una soldador vieja que se le quemo el bobinado primario. es de 8X10.5cm eso daría un área de de 84cm mas que suficiente para mi propósito...

los voltajes el mínimo seria 60 y máximo 135 para la entrada y para la salida pues quiero unos 115 con un margen de mas o menos 10%

el auto transformador  ya tengo la idea, en eso de los cálculos. para comprar el cobre, esa es otra duda... por aca solo consigo cobre garbanizado hasta 200ºC ese cobre me sirve o tengo que localizar uno de mas temperatura?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola suberojoseluis

Los 3 núcleos que dices tener si se podrían juntar para hacer uno más grande pero la teoría dice que mientras más cuadrado sea ese núcleo menos pérdidas habrá. Pero si se puede hacer lo que mencionas.

El alambre que normalmente se utiliza para embobinados se llama Alambre MAGNETO. Lo puedes comprar por Internet. No reconozco el que mencionas “Cobre Garbanizado”.

Ojo: Antes de comprar esos alambres y después que hayas calculado las bobinas, calcula también si va a caber en la ventana del núcleo que utilizas. Yo te recomendaría que utilizaras el núcleo que conseguiste de una soldadora vieja.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## suberojoseluis

hola, disculpen por tantas preguntas. he logrado adueñarme de una soltadora de mi hermano, esta tiene los bobinados buenos. una vez ley en uno de sus foros que si conecto los bobinados primario y secundario en serie puedo obtener un auto transformador reductor o elevador, depende de como conecte las puntas de las bobinas. ya anoche lo he probado y efectivamente funciona, ahora la duda es cuanto consumo le puedo meter a esa soldadora. según especificaciones esta es de 80-160amp. eso por el secundario claro.  mi pregunta es si puedo utilizar este soldador con tal propósito. cuanto consumo continuo podrá aguantar ya que me imagino que estas son maquinas para darle uso de a momentáneos.


----------



## yesirin

hola a todoss.
1) que buen post
2)quiero pedirles ayuda con el diseño de un transformador de una frecuencia de 50K hz y una Potencia de 500W. ya se que al manejar alta frecuencia las perdidas por el efecto piel aumenta y ara esto lo piemso bobinar con alambre LITZ, el nucleo que tengo pensado  es Powder Cores pero estoy muy confundido si esto esta bien, o si halguien sabe de otras formas me pueda guiar sobre todo por los requerimientos...de P=500w y F=50K Hz..
Gracias por su colaboracion...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola yesirin

Preferentemente para esa frecuencia, 50Khz. Se debe utilizar un núcleo de ferrita.
El área del núcleo requerida para esa potencia se calcula sacando la raíz cuadrada de la W y multiplicándola por 1.2.
Tu núcleo sería de 22.360 centímetros cuadrados de sección.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## yesirin

gracias que programa has usado.?????? par este calculo


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola yesirin

No he utilizado ningún programa.

Tengo un libro que describe las características de los transformadores y menciona algunos cálculos para los embobinados.

Por aquí, en el foro, hay varios programas. Inclusive hay hojas de calculo de Excel para hacer cálculos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## zorrux

Hola  a todos .Interesantisimo su  foro, Y agradezco de antemano su atencion.
Mi proyecto es  construir  un amplificador  que sale  en www.construyasuvideorocola.com,un amplificador de 180 wats ,escalable o sea puedo construir primero una etapa monofonica ,si sale  bien luego hago la  otra  y si sale bien ya  completo  con un ecualizador y entrada para un microfono.

Mi problema es comenzar por el  "comienzo",con el transformador.

El amplificador en cuestion necesita  un transformador  de 29+29  y 5 A.

La pagina propone construirlo con un nucleo de 32 x 50 mm. lo cual daria un area de 16 cm cuadrados y una potencia de  256 wats maximo.Esto lo entiendo bien ,luego propone que el primario lleve 578 vueltas y el secundario 156 ,eso tambien  lo entiendo . mi problema es que  para el primario dice que hay que usar alambre calibre 26 y para el secundario  calibre  18 . Pero en todas las tablas que he consultado esos  calibres  serian demasiado delgados para manejar 5 A.

Para  eliminar  error humano  decidi usar algunos programas  para calcular transformadores y mi confusion ha ido en aumento.

Usando TRANSFORMER CALCULATION ,me dice que  mi nucleo es  demasiado pequeño para  esto y debo aumentarlo a  32 x 58 mm,pero con eso tendria  una potencia maxima de 344 watts,sobredimensionado para los 180 wats del amplificador.Me propone 552 vueltas ,con alambre 0.86 mm en primario  y 145 con alambre 1.57 en secundario.

Uso  ahora el CALCULO SIMPLIFICADO DE TRANSFORMADORES  2.1  y el resultado es  peor aun ,me dice que debo tener un area  de mas de  20 cm cuadrados en nucleo ,eso  es igual a  un nucleo de 32 x 67  mm con una potencia  maxima de 460 watts ,mas sobredimensionado que el anterior .
Su sugerencia es usar 386 vueltas  de alambre 20 en primario y 101 de alambre 14  en secundario.

Recurro a un tercer  programa  de  calculo ,esta vez On line y ,claro ,otros resultados totalmente  diferentes.
Este me dice  que  para un transformador   como el que quiero  se necesita  un area de 16 cm  cuadrados ,es decir  32 x 50 mm ,que es lo que tenia originalmente .Es decir que este  me dice  que SI puedo construirlo  con el nucleo que tengo y que ponga  476 vueltas  con alambre 0.6 mm. en primario y 125 vueltas  con alambre 1.3 mm. en secundario.

Estoy totalmente mareado y confuso en esta ensalada  de numeros,asi que recurro a su experiencia para que me  aclaren un poco el pànorama.

Gracias por su atencion


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola zorrux
[/COLOR] 
Llegaste a alguna conclución al respecto del calculo para el transformador del amplificador de 180 Watts?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## arroyito

estoy necesitando un trafo de 220v a 18+18 5A... pero queria saber si en vez de hacer un trafo, podria fabricar dos de 110V a 18V 5A cada uno.. y poner en serie las entradas de 110.. para usar trafos mas pequeños, por que tengo mas espacio de largo.. asi podria hubicar mejor los trafos... espero cualquier consejo.
gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola arroyito

Si es factible el hacer 2 Transformadores para 110 con salida a 18V @ 5Amp. y hacer esa coneccion que mencionas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

¿Por qué no haces 2 transformadores de 220Vca a 18Vca.?

Porque la potencia va a ser la misma, ya sea con 110V ó 220V, es decir, 18Vx5A, ya que el área del transformador está en funcion de la potencia.
En otras palabras, un transformador de 110Vca a 18V-5A, tiene el mismo tamaño que uno de 220V a 18V-5A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## arroyito

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Por qué no haces 2 transformadores de 220Vca a 18Vca.?
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



es que por eso pregunto, no se que conviene mas, y si esa aplicacion funciona, osea, lo que quiero es dividirlo en dos trafos.. como sea correcto conectarlos, solo eso

y la duda esta al momento de unir denuevo los voltajes... creo que si hago con 220V cada primario. no me quedaria punto medio para el +-18...


----------



## snoophi

nuk dijo:


> Hola al 'foro' tengo una duda con respecto al software y a los calculos
> en la parte de *Square dimension of the core *los valores que tengo son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'puse estos valores por la cantidad y diametro de laminado con el que cuento'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el problema es la cantidad de amperaje que quiero deacuerdo al voltaje, me explico
> quiero obtener '35V 0 35V' a 7 u *8Amp* (en lo posible 10A aun que creo que no )
> deacuerdo al maximo de potencia de *473.4976W* solo puedo obtener un maximo
> de *(35v a 5.6A + 35v a 5.6A)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pero si sumo 35v + 35v = 70V para luego dividir la cantidad de vueltas
> obtenidas solo puedo obtener* 70V a 5.8A *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cual seria la mejor opcion para obtener mas Ampere..??*
> (mi intencion es obtener un transformador con tap central 35v 0 35v a 7 u 8A)
> la cantidad de apilamiento de "32x68" puedo elevarlo de "32x80 y/o 32x95" ya que cuento con una buena cantidad de laminado, pero lei en este post que no es
> recomendable tener una forma rectangular lo ideal es una forma casi cuadrada
> 
> *esta opcion es valida, llegar a tener una forma triangular para lograr mas Ampere..??*
> lo que quisiera es aprovechar la cantidad de laminado con el que cuento y no comprar laminados mas grandes. de antemano gracias cualquier respuesta
> comment,nuk





yo te recomiendo que mejor lo hagas con otro programa que calculo o las formulas que andan por ahi ya que ese programa  trabaja con parametros muy extrictos y no te dara los resultados que tu esperas....... yo he desarrollado una hoja de calculo para transformadores de potencia.... bueno esto lo hice despues de leer mucha teoria sobre magnetismo y transformadores.
si te intereza la hoja de calculo yo te la puedo pasar para que realices tu transformador con el hierro que tienes escribeme al 








 y yo te respondere saludosss

esta es una hoja de calculos elaborada por mi  ahi encontrara en la primera hoja los calculos de transformadores monofasicos, en la segunda hoja estan los calculos de autotransformadores, en la tercera hoja hay unos calculos de los debanados y el espacio que ocupan en la ventana del transformador y por ultimo la ultima hoja esta una tabla de los cables AWG con todos sus respectivos datos..
espero que esta hoja de calculos les sea muy util para la construccion de los transformadores. bueno saludoss y exitos con sus transformadores...........  mi nombre es fidel dario sanchez y soy estudiante de ingenieria mecanica.... solo que me apaciona los amplificadores de sonido y la potencia jejejeje


----------



## suberojoseluis

excelente su aporte snoophi. en la de calculo de transformadores monofasicos si quiero calcular un transformador de toma central. primario 110v y secundarios 15+15. 8amp. solo tengo que poner en Vsegundario 30v y cuando bobine cuando llegue a la mitad de las vueltas sacar mi toma central..? o tengo que tomar algún otro parámetro en cuenta?


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Allí hay un error: las medidas se toman de dentro del carrete, por ejemplo en esta imagen la regla está junto a la pila de láminas, error , la medición dará mas de lo que es.


----------



## Neodymio

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> Allí hay un error: las medidas se toman de dentro del carrete, por ejemplo en esta imagen la regla está junto a la pila de láminas, error , la medición dará mas de lo que es.



Claro, ya que las placas se aprisionan cuando se meten en el carrete, igual no cambia mucho.


----------



## snoophi

hola compañeros
a tu pregunta
cuando llegues a la mitad de las vueltas totales sacas el tap central y continuas hasta llegar la cuenta completa.


----------



## Diego T

Hola chicos, fantástico el programita, por lo menos con los núcleos que tenia en casa.
Ahora alguien sabe de algún proveedor de núcleos laminados en Argentina que venda al pormenor, llevo todo el dia googleando y nada.


----------



## pandacba

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Si haces eso es una barrabasda, si es para audio parecera una metralleta
Es una de las torpezas más grandes que pueden hacer

Creer que por tener un soft que les calcules las cosas ya esta, con eso ahora son los reyes de los transformadores, nunca lean un libro de electrotecnia


Los transformadores de ese tipo el secundario se bobina en forma bifilar, de esa manera ambos bobbinados son iguales, tienen el mism recorrido o longitur y por tanto su resistencia electrica es igual y si por error pusieron esperias de más o de menos seguira siendo simétrico porque afecta directamente a los dos en cambio la genealidad propuesta no

Pero lo más importante, es que deben estar en contrafase, porque si hacen la genealidad propuesta no hay contrafase y ambos diodos trabajaran al mismo tiempo lo que equivale a que la salida sera en media onda......


Ese tipo de soft le sirve en verdad a los que saben, no a los neofitos, de igual manera que los simuladores


----------



## nuk

Hola al foro.
buscando en google vi este articulo simplificado sobre transformadores talvez pueda sevirle a alguien yo por mi parte e realizado algunos calculos:
_solo me gustaria saber algunas opiniones al respecto, gracias de antemano :_

Amplificador de 250W + 250W = 500Wrms 
-55v 0v +55v = 110v
110v/√2 = 77.78v [80VAC] 
77.78v/2 = 38.89v [40VAC 0 40VAC]
PT = 80VAC x 6.25A = 500W [500VA]
Amp. Primario = 500W/220V = 2.27 [AWG = #19]
Amp. Secundario = 6.25A = [AWG - #15]

seccion del nucleo = √500W = 22.36cm 2 [4.4 x 5.1 = 22.44cm 2]
# de espiras = 42/22.36cm2 = 1.88 [Espiras de alambre por voltio.]

# de espiras Primario = 220V x 1.88 = 413.6 [414]
# de espiras Secundario = 77.78V x 1.88 = 150.4 [151]

151/2 = 75.5 espiras.
# de espiras con tap central Secundario part1 : 76 espiras
# de espiras con tap central Secundario part2 : 76 espiras

*PSD*: duda - _en ese articulo el gaus que toma es de 9000 creo que debe ser de 10000._
_eso obliga a elevar la cantidad de vueltas._
_gracias de antemano el foro._



snoophi dijo:


> y yo te respondere saludosss
> esta es una hoja de calculos elaborada por mi...


saludos "snoophi" gracias por la hoja de calculo me salvo el dia .
ya venia dando vueltas con ese programa, gracias.

_[nuk]_


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Les adjunto un programa para realizar los cálculos de espiras y calibre del alambre según el voltaje de entrada, el voltaje de salida y el tamaño del núcleo.
> 
> Se pueden guiar con el manual para el diseño de transformadores que se menciona en este tema:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manual-diseno-transformadores-2922/



Estimado amigo lo he dezipiado de mil formas y al salir el archivo transformer.exe me dice extract to y nada no se instala  por favor qué debo hacer?  graxias por tu ayuda mano!!
Ojo de la otra forma con el WINZIP en esta parte se abren una sere de archivos y el SETUP.exe no hace nada ; OK gracias de antemano.


----------



## eleccortez

algo estas asiendo mal . la planilla funciona bien


----------



## GodSaveMetal

La plantilla en EXEL, ta bien me refería a un archivo zip de un programa que acompaña al topic de la primera página no sé como se llama creo ta en inglés , no carga ese programa mano como lo instalo???


----------



## Hombre T

mmm, bueno aqui esta el diagrama de la posible solucion que le daria, pero no se si me pueden orientar, GRACIAS...


----------



## pandacba

Hombre T se puede saber que persigues con esa dispoción?


----------



## Eduardo

Hombre T dijo:


> mmm, bueno aqui esta el diagrama de la posible solucion que le daria, pero no se si me pueden orientar, GRACIAS...


 Aberrante. 

Pibe, si querés bobinar un transformador del cual ya tenés el núcleo, no podés usar cualquier alambre, porque no te va a entrar en la ventana o va a sobrar demasiado espacio (mucho trafo pa' poca corriente)

Si las vueltas que escribiste en los mensajes que fueron a Moderación *estuvieran bien calculadas (cosa que dudo)*, si para un trafo de 250/5000 te dió 1236/22050 vueltas y lo que hace falta es que sea de 120/5000V, no hay que duplicar las vueltas del secundario sino darle *la mitad de las vueltas al primario* y con alambre del doble de sección (en este caso, lo mejor es bobinar con alambre doble).


También con los núcleos mas chicos podrías haberlo hecho, pero obviamente se necesita alambre más fino. Aunque a veces, como el alambre resulta tan fino es demasiado delicado  --> se prefiere uno mas grueso y se elije un núcleo acorde, no el que a vos se te dé la gana :enfadado:.

Respecto al chillido, probablemente sea por efecto corona en algunas zonas entre capas del bobinado.  5000V es una tensión relativamente alta, no se puede bobinar dando vueltas a lo pavote ni con cualquier aislante.


----------



## Hombre T

Pues lo que busco hacer es esto:

El problema es el siguiente: 
Hice primero un transformador de subida de 120V a 250V ( ya lo tengo hecho y funciona bien)
y luego pensé en subir mas el voltaje entonces hice otro que se acoplara con el primero. Este segundo transformador elevaría de 250v a 5000v, todo iba bien hasta que lo termine y lo probé, entonces al tocar el primer transformador (120v - 250v) senti que se calentaba demasiado, y el segundo transformador (250- 5000v) hacia un chillido.

Pensé que lo había hecho mal, pero hice la medición y si me da a la salida lo que necesito.

Me parece que el problema va mas a las potencias, ya que se calienta demasiado el primer transformador.

Aquí les pongo una imagen mas explicativa:





La solución que di es: Fabricarme otro transformador (numero 3) que sea totalmente igual al transformador numero 1 y conectarlo en paralelo con el mas grande.

Nota: Los transformadores ya los hice, y están bien, solo que los quería acoplar, pero se calienta el transformador 1. Me parece que es debido a las potencias. 

La solución que le di es esta:





Solo quería saber si es correcto, o como soluciono el problema de calentamiento. Es todo!.

- No quiero hacer un transformador de 120v a 5000v

El transformador 3 todavía no me lo fabrico, solo tengo hechos el transformador 1 y 2.

Gracias...


----------



## mcou

hola tengo una pequeña duda se que me pueden ayudar resulta que me eh encontrado con diferentes tablas awg en la web mi duda es que algunas tablas dicen que alambre numero 10 proporciona 21 Amperios
otra tabla dice que el mismo alambre numero 21 proporciona solo 15 Amperios entonces estoy confundido no se en realidad cual es la verdadera SALUDOS


----------



## Delphos

pandacba dijo:


> Pero lo más importante, es que deben estar en contrafase, porque si hacen la genealidad propuesta no hay contrafase y ambos diodos trabajaran al mismo tiempo lo que equivale a que la salida sera en media onda......


Hola a todos, perdon por mi ignorancia, pero alguien  me podria hacer el favor de confirmar lo comentado por pandacba con respecto  de bobinar el secundario en contrafase.
Gracias y saludos desde Mexico


----------



## pandacba

Estas pidiendo que te confirmen que si 2X2=4, es evidente que no tenes idea de como funciona un transformador con punto medio, esta explicado en el foro y en un monton de lugares de la red y en la literartura correspondiente, es un tema ultrabàsico de electrotecnia.


----------



## Delphos

Tambien es evidente que no leiste lo  que escribi, pidiendo disculpas por mi ignorancia....

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Primero que nada, no saber no es ninguna falta, por lo tanto nadie debe pedir disculpas por no saber.
Cuando digo es evidente que no sabes, para nada te llamo ignorante, simplemente eso, que careces de ese conocimiento, lo cual es normal cuano uno empieza.
Lo que intentaba decirte que es un tema básico de electrotecnia, para que de esa forma pudieras darte cuenta por donde buscar información a fin de que se te aclaren las dudas
Cordiales saludos


----------



## eleccortez

Alguien probo alguno de estos programas y le fue bien con el diceño de un trafo ?
Cada uno poniéndole los mismos  datos . Dan resultados diferentes 
Y con bastante diferencias en vueltas de alambre , en el primario y en el secundario


----------



## carlosjofernandez

eleccortez dijo:


> Alguien probo alguno de estos programas y le fue bien con el diceño de un trafo ?
> Cada uno poniéndole los mismos  datos . Dan resultados diferentes
> Y con bastante diferencias en vueltas de alambre , en el primario y en el secundario



Leiste todo el hilo?, lee esto, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/index5.html

a mi me paso como a vos.


----------



## Eduardo

eleccortez dijo:


> Alguien probo alguno de estos programas y le fue bien con el diceño de un trafo ?
> Cada uno poniéndole los mismos  datos . Dan resultados diferentes
> Y con bastante diferencias en vueltas de alambre , en el primario y en el secundario


Los programas típicos de cálculo de transformadores siempre arrancan pidiendo la capacidad en VA del trafo, o lo que es equivalente, las tensiones y corrientes maximas.
Como la principal causa de limitacion en un trafo es la temperatura que alcance, se depende de las corrientes, el ciclo de trabajo y la capacidad de disipación del trafo. 
Pero como las dos últimas generalmente se desconocen, se adopta directamente una densidad maxima por defecto que varía entre 2A/mm2 y 6A/mm2.

Eso causa que si se meten valores a lo pavote y se deja que el programa "adivine" lo que necesitamos, como va a usar valores por defecto para la induccion maxima (tipica 10000Gauss) y densidad de corriente (tipico 4A/mm2 pero optimista).
Pero como esos valores, ya sea de manera directa o indirecta dependen del criterio del que escribió la fórmula original,  va a resultar un trafo de diferentes dimensiones y por supuesto diferente número de vueltas.

En otras palabras: Si querés bobinar transformadores --> algo tenés que entender de transformadores.


----------



## eleccortez

Voy entendiendo .  O sea que los resultados son diferentes por los datos que tiene el programa por defecto. 
  El programa tendría que dejar elegir la frecuencia de trabajo 50 o 60 cs, la inducción, y densidad de corriente 
  Gracias por tu explicación Eduardo.

  Pero alguien tuvo buenos resultados con algunos de los que están en el foro


----------



## carlosjofernandez

eleccortez dijo:


> Voy entendiendo .  O sea que los resultados son diferentes por los datos que tiene el programa por defecto.
> El programa tendría que dejar elegir la frecuencia de trabajo 50 o 60 cs, la inducción, y densidad de corriente
> Gracias por tu explicación Eduardo.
> 
> Pero alguien tuvo buenos resultados con algunos de los que están en el foro



Si, yo , con el programa que puse en una respuesta anterior, ya hice varios trafos con el " calculo simplificado de transformadores V 2.0 " y salen perfectos, generalmente elijo que funcionen a 10000 gauss, tambien probe con 9500 y con 11000, a los 11000 el trafo parece que "explota" por la vibracion ( prueba sin el barniz electrico ) pero una vez finalizado anduvo de 10, hasta ahora funciona en un equipo de audio, todo bien.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Estoy por diseñar para un amigo que me ha pedido ayuda un trafo para un amplificador valvular basado en un triodo - pentodo; este ya fué publicado en otro foro pero no deseo utilizar tantos trafos para el power (se sugiere usar dos uno de 220V/6V 16VA y otro similar pero a 10VA ponéndolos 6V en paralelo, para la salida de 220V del segundo a rectificar?), el tubo es el ECL82; tiene un filamento de 6V; y la placa acepta una carga de 10K y 390V según el circuito, mi pregunta es si puedo calcular esos valores para un trafo de 35VA para un devanado primario de red (acá usamos 220V 60Hz) y el secundario de 220V idem, con otro secundario de 6V para 1A (filamento del tubo 780mA según data), además del trafo de salida; carga de 10K (primario) y secundario de 8 ohmios (parlante) es posible con los programas que han posteado? Graxias por responderme; se piensa utilizar láminas E I nuevas, de por lo menos 11,000 GAUSS, es un ampli sencilísimo como para ensayar en casa y con una sola válvula!


----------



## eleccortez

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> Si, yo , con el programa que puse en una respuesta anterior, ya hice varios trafos con el " calculo simplificado de transformadores V 2.0 " y salen perfectos, generalmente elijo que funcionen a 10000 gauss, tambien probe con 9500 y con 11000, a los 11000 el trafo parece que "explota" por la vibracion ( prueba sin el barniz electrico ) pero una vez finalizado anduvo de 10, hasta ahora funciona en un equipo de audio, todo bien.



gracias lo voy a probar


----------



## SERGIOD

lsedr dijo:


> Saludos
> Aqui les dejo la 2da version de nuestro Software para el Embobinado de Transformadores tipo E.
> para quien pueda interesarle. GRATIS:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/ope_v0w-/PowerTrans2011.html
> 
> El *Pass* para instalar el programa es: *littlesoftelectronics*



a la primera impresión sin desmerecer los demás programas el tuyo es bien eficiente por lo que voy a probar tu programa; muchas gracias por tu aporte saludos y suerte


----------



## elbausa

hola a todos los amigos del foro vengo aca a pedirles un poco de ayuda tengo este nucleo   y quiero que me ayuden a hacer los calculos el voltaje de entrada es de 115v y para el secundario 88v es decir 44 y 44 con tap central.  X= 28mm Y= 60mm


----------



## SERGIOD

fabio1 dijo:
			
		

> amigo no puedo descargar el programa que subiste,lo podes subir a otro servidor...desde ya gracias



yo lo descargue voy a buscarlo lo encuentro y lo subo


----------



## DavidMJ

SERGIOD dijo:


> yo lo descargue voy a buscarlo lo encuentro y lo subo



Me tome la libertad de subirlo yo, ya que lo tenia a mano, espero  que no te moleste amigo.
Salu2 



elbausa dijo:


> hola a todos los amigos del foro vengo aca a pedirles un poco de ayuda tengo este nucleo Ver el archivo adjunto 67050 Ver el archivo adjunto 67049 y quiero que me ayuden a hacer los calculos el voltaje de entrada es de 115v y para el secundario 88v es decir 44 y 44 con tap central. Ver el archivo adjunto 67051 X= 28mm Y= 60mm



que amperaje necesitas? con 1A necesitas 328 espiras en el primario con un diametro de 0.66mm y en el secundario 2 bobinas de 125 espiras cada una para obtener los 44+44v con un diametro de 0.7 Lo calcule con el programilla este.

Salu2


----------



## SERGIOD

DavidMJ dijo:


> Me tome la libertad de subirlo yo, ya que lo tenia a mano, espero  que no te moleste amigo.
> Salu2
> 
> 
> 
> que amperaje necesitas? con 1A necesitas 328 espiras en el primario con un diametro de 0.66mm y en el secundario 2 bobinas de 125 espiras cada una para obtener los 44+44v con un diametro de 0.7 Lo calcule con el programilla este.
> 
> Salu2



No me refería a ese software   subo la primera y segunda versión

PD: El Pass para instalar el programa es:* littlesoftelectronics*


----------



## DavidMJ

A ok, es que como el  programilla adjunto al post no funciona pense que os referiais a ese, mis disculpas  salu2


----------



## elbausa

ola a todos los compañeros gracias por la ayuda  he aprendido un poco sobre calculos de transformadores y decidi hacerlo manualmente y los cálculos me dan 

6cm .  2.8cm=  16.8cm2 area del nucleo
42/16.8= 2.5v voltios por vueltas 
115 . 2.5v = 287 vueltas primario
88v . 2.5v = 220 vueltas en el secundario  

estaria yo en lo correcto


----------



## Guzman17m

Buenas, tengo un transformador con un área del núcleo de 5 cm x 11 cm según el programita me da una potencia máxima  de 3025 watts, lo que me interesa hacer es un transformador con las siguientes características:

voltaje del primario: 110
corriente del primario: 20 A
frecuencia de trabajo: 60 hz

voltaje del secundario: 110  (-55 0 +55) con tap central
corriente del secundario: 20 A

lo que me sucede es lo siguiente, no encuentro el carrete a utilizar
no se calcular el tipo de alambre a utilizar en el primario y secundario, no se calcular la cantidad de espiras a utilizar en el primario y en el secundario

quiero aprender a hacerlo yo mismo pues me están cobrando un ojo y un riñón por hacerme este trafo y de paso que es lo mas importante me quedo con el aprendizaje

mil gracias de antemano y mil disculpas


----------



## powerful

Hola guzman17m, inicio diciendo que no empleo el programa, lo calculo con mi calculadora de 5 funciones.
Carrete de 5 X 11 no existe ( la mayoría son cuadrados : 1x1,...2x2,.... vienen en pulgadas ). Tendrías que comprar uno de 2pulg X 2pulg, cortarlo y estirarlo a lo que quieres ,11cm . lo completas con carton,carton presspan, mylar, láminas de silicona,etc. Lo aseguras con 2 ó 3 vueltas de cinta para trafo ( tipo mylar o fibra de vidrio),tienes que fabricarte un taco de madera de las dimensiones que necesitas 2pulgadas  X 11cm para asegurar que tu carrete rehecho no se cierre o deforme cuando lo bobinas.
Para 20Amp necesitas alambre de Cu (doble esmalte,clase H) de 8mm2 ( 20Amp/8mm2= 2.5Amp/mm2) te sirve el Nº8AWG , o 2Nº11AWG ó 3Nº 13AWG ó 4Nº14AWG, te pongo 3 alternativas al Nº8 por si no lo encuentras o sólo venden el rollo completo y no por kilos como es tu caso.
      Nº de espiras primario     : 75e
      Nº  "      "     secundario :  37.5e+37.5e(TEORICAMENTE) ,te recomiendo: 39e + 39e ( para compensar la caída de voltaje en el secundario cuando le jales los 20Amp.
al treminar de bobinar el primario como también el secundario tienen que estar encintados con cinta de aislamiento para trafo, algunos utilizan cinta masking tape ,esta cinta tiene la desventaja de humedecer con facilidad ( característica de hidrófilo o higroscópico , se humedece con facilidad).
     Aproximadamente te sale con 06 a 07 KG de Cu Nº8 AWG,clase H .Si bobinas con doble,triple o cuatro hilos aumenta un kilo de Cu de 07 a 08Kg, más vale que sobre a que falta!!!
Lo terminas apernandolo y sujetandolo con las bases tipo "L",  una vez comprobado los voltajes y corrientes  lo sumerges al barniz dieléctrico y lo dejas secar alhorno o al mediambiente ( lo puedes secar con un foco de 100W a corta distancia ).
SALUDOS!!!!!!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí como hacer un carrete.
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador_casero_01.php

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Guzman17m

wow excelente explicación powerful

 600 
mira, la chapa adoptada del núcleo es la 600 que según tiene las características siguientes:
a=5 cm, b=2.5 cm, c=7.5 cm, d=2.5 cm, I=15 cm

entonces tomando en cuenta el área del núcleo 5 x 11 = 55 cm2 y según una tabla que vi no recuerdo donde este núcleo me entrega una potencia de 3025 watts y según esta formula #de espiras = 42 / area del núcleo 42/55=0.764 por voltio, para un voltaje de 110v multiplico el resultado 0.764 x 110 que me da un total de 84.04 espiras

otra cosa en el devanado primario utilizare alambre 9 y en el secundario 10 que me recomiendan?

entonces el carrete para este trafo no existe, tengo que fabricarlo, ademas quisiera saber que parametros debo seguir para fabricar este trafo y que me trabaje a una frecuencia de 60 hz?


mil gracias elaficionado, con esa info podre construir el carrete

gracias a Todos


----------



## powerful

Guzman17m,el cálculo de alambre de Cu Nº8 es considerando 2.4Amp/mm2.
Si empleas Nº9 estas considerando una densidad de corriente : 3Amp/mm2.
Si     "       Nº10 "             "           "         "       "       "       : 3.8Amp/mm2.
La cantidad de espiras la calculé para 60Hz , con B:10,000Gauss= 1.0Tesla, osea,lo típico.
Saludos!!!!!


----------



## Guzman17m

ok entiendo queria utilizar el alambre 9 para el primario y el 10  ya que como se indica en la tabla el 9 maneja 26.5 A y el 10 maneja 21.2 A pero voy a tener muy en cuenta tu aporte gracias hermano Ver el archivo adjunto Calibre at.doc


----------



## Guzman17m

buenas, hay alguna forma de calcular la cantidad de cobre en kg o en libras que se va a utilizar en un transformador?


----------



## carlosjofernandez

powerful dijo:


> Hola guzman17m, inicio diciendo que no empleo el programa, lo calculo con mi calculadora de 5 funciones.
> Carrete de 5 X 11 no existe ( la mayoría son cuadrados : 1x1,...2x2,.... vienen en pulgadas ). Tendrías que comprar uno de 2pulg X 2pulg, cortarlo y estirarlo a lo que quieres ,11cm . lo completas con carton,carton presspan, mylar, láminas de silicona,etc. Lo aseguras con 2 ó 3 vueltas de cinta para trafo ( tipo mylar o fibra de vidrio),tienes que fabricarte un taco de madera de las dimensiones que necesitas 2pulgadas  X 11cm para asegurar que tu carrete rehecho no se cierre o deforme cuando lo bobinas.
> Para 20Amp necesitas alambre de Cu (doble esmalte,clase H) de 8mm2 ( 20Amp/8mm2= 2.5Amp/mm2) te sirve el Nº8AWG , o 2Nº11AWG ó 3Nº 13AWG ó 4Nº14AWG, te pongo 3 alternativas al Nº8 por si no lo encuentras o sólo venden el rollo completo y no por kilos como es tu caso.
> Nº de espiras primario     : 75e
> Nº  "      "     secundario :  37.5e+37.5e(TEORICAMENTE) ,te recomiendo: 39e + 39e ( para compensar la caída de voltaje en el secundario cuando le jales los 20Amp.
> al treminar de bobinar el primario como también el secundario tienen que estar encintados con cinta de aislamiento para trafo, algunos utilizan cinta masking tape ,esta cinta tiene la desventaja de humedecer con facilidad ( característica de hidrófilo o higroscópico , se humedece con facilidad).
> Aproximadamente te sale con 06 a 07 KG de Cu Nº8 AWG,clase H .Si bobinas con doble,triple o cuatro hilos aumenta un kilo de Cu de 07 a 08Kg, más vale que sobre a que falta!!!
> Lo terminas apernandolo y sujetandolo con las bases tipo "L",  una vez comprobado los voltajes y corrientes  lo sumerges al barniz dieléctrico y lo dejas secar alhorno o al mediambiente ( lo puedes secar con un foco de 100W a corta distancia ).
> SALUDOS!!!!!!!



uf, que laburo, yo los hago con el carrete de plastico aislo el primario del secundario con papel presspan , lo mismo al terminar el trafo, poner las E y las I,baño de barniz y listo


----------



## Neodymio

Guzman17m dijo:


> buenas, hay alguna forma de calcular la cantidad de cobre en kg o en libras que se va a utilizar en un transformador?



Yo calculé el diámetro de la espira media y lo multipliqué por la cantidad de espiras, eso te da en metros y buscás la tabla que indique el peso por km o por metro


----------



## powerful

Guzman17m se hace como dice Neodymlo en tu trafo es más fácil porque utilizas el mismo calibre en ambos bobinados


----------



## Guzman17m

jejejejeje, cuando este trafo este trabajando en el amplificador que voy a armar, gracias a ustedes compañeros me reiré con la ultima muela de atrás, pienso utilisarlo para el lowbass

aqui un adjunto mostrando la etapa de potencia que quiero armar a 50 hz

Ver el archivo adjunto NEO-1600W.pdf 

jejejejejeje, no se si la potencia que entrega sea real, pero ya les diré (esta tarjeta es monoblock, es decir tendré que usar 2 tarjetas para un ampli estéreo)


----------



## SERGIOD

Guzman17m dijo:


> jejejejeje, cuando este trafo este trabajando en el amplificador que voy a armar, gracias a ustedes compañeros me reiré con la ultima muela de atrás, pienso utilisarlo para el lowbass
> 
> aqui un adjunto mostrando la etapa de potencia que quiero armar a 50 hz
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68808
> 
> jejejejejeje, no se si la potencia que entrega sea real, pero ya les diré (esta tarjeta es monoblock, es decir tendré que usar 2 tarjetas para un ampli estéreo)



tienes mas datos de ese amplificador NEO1600W por favor sube el enlace se ve muy bueno


----------



## Guzman17m

SERGIOD dijo:


> tienes mas datos de ese amplificador NEO1600W por favor sube el enlace se ve muy bueno



esa etapa la venden en una tienda que se llama ITEPP, no te venden el esquematico, solo ese archivo que subí, pero lo que si te puedo decir porque lo he escuchado sonando con 4 bajos por canal que es un ampli de batalla

saludos.......

PD: tengo esta etapa en funcionamiento Ver el archivo adjunto NEO-450W.pdf con estos satélites que arme 

 y dan buena batalla,,,

pido disculpas si me salí un poco de la esencia del tema


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Guzman17m dijo:


> jejejejeje, cuando este trafo este trabajando en el amplificador que voy a armar, gracias a ustedes compañeros me reiré con la ultima muela de atrás, pienso utilisarlo para el lowbass
> 
> aqui un adjunto mostrando la etapa de potencia que quiero armar a 50 hz
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68808
> 
> jejejejejeje, no se si la potencia que entrega sea real, pero ya les diré (esta tarjeta es monoblock, es decir tendré que usar 2 tarjetas para un ampli estéreo)



OK OK si vas a armarlo;  por favor! si pudieras pon fotos lo más detallado posible del PCB bien claro tanto sin componentes como con ellos; para ver si puedo hacer el PCB para colgarlo en este foro si es que se puede man!!! buen aporte se ve estupendo!!!


----------



## cevv

@guzman17m cuando termines t u transformador sube los detalles de cantidad de cobre usados, vuletas, ect... ya que tengo uno que creo es identico (mas tarde confirmo)....


----------



## cevv

Alguien a probado el programas subido por @sergiod ( *littlesoftelectronics )???
*subo este Programa (subido en 2 paster por exceder los 2 MB permitidos) para que me den su opinion de cual es mejor....  Espero su opinion, el mismo ha sido construido tomando como guia los parametros de la web: construyasuvideorockola


----------



## Neodymio

SERGIOD dijo:


> tienes mas datos de ese amplificador NEO1600W por favor sube el enlace se ve muy bueno



No es más económico un clase D? Un transformador industrial necesitás para eso


----------



## SKAP

hola  a todos, he  estado  leyendo  el tema, y pues tengo una duda espero y me puedan ayudar, he utilizado el programa de Cálculo Simplificado  de Transformadores,los datos del transformador que se desea construir son los siguientes:
entrada:120v AC
salida: 12v +12v con tap central dando un voltaje de 24v a 10 a.
Lo que no comprendo es como partir para hacer el tap central ya que he leído que hay varias formas y me gustaría que sea de la mejor forma .


----------



## carlosjofernandez

simplemente calcula el trafo para 24V y cuando llegues a la mitad de las vueltas del secundario lleva el alambre fuera del carrete lo doblas y lo volvés a meter en el carrete continuando el bobinado hasta terminar, asi vas a tener los 3 alambres saliendo del trafo, aparte de los 2 del primario.


----------



## SKAP

gracias, lo haré de esa manera


----------



## victor6298

powerful dijo:


> Hola guzman17m, inicio diciendo que no empleo el programa, lo calculo con mi calculadora de 5 funciones.
> Carrete de 5 X 11 no existe ( la mayoría son cuadrados : 1x1,...2x2,.... vienen en pulgadas ). Tendrías que comprar uno de 2pulg X 2pulg, cortarlo y estirarlo a lo que quieres ,11cm . lo completas con carton,carton presspan, mylar, láminas de silicona,etc. Lo aseguras con 2 ó 3 vueltas de cinta para trafo ( tipo mylar o fibra de vidrio),tienes que fabricarte un taco de madera de las dimensiones que necesitas 2pulgadas  X 11cm para asegurar que tu carrete rehecho no se cierre o deforme cuando lo bobinas.
> Para 20Amp necesitas alambre de Cu (doble esmalte,clase H) de 8mm2 ( 20Amp/8mm2= 2.5Amp/mm2) te sirve el Nº8AWG , o 2Nº11AWG ó 3Nº 13AWG ó 4Nº14AWG, te pongo 3 alternativas al Nº8 por si no lo encuentras o sólo venden el rollo completo y no por kilos como es tu caso.
> Nº de espiras primario     : 75e
> Nº  "      "     secundario :  37.5e+37.5e(TEORICAMENTE) ,te recomiendo: 39e + 39e ( para compensar la caída de voltaje en el secundario cuando le jales los 20Amp.
> al treminar de bobinar el primario como también el secundario tienen que estar encintados con cinta de aislamiento para trafo, algunos utilizan cinta masking tape ,esta cinta tiene la desventaja de humedecer con facilidad ( característica de hidrófilo o higroscópico , se humedece con facilidad).
> Aproximadamente te sale con 06 a 07 KG de Cu Nº8 AWG,clase H .Si bobinas con doble,triple o cuatro hilos aumenta un kilo de Cu de 07 a 08Kg, más vale que sobre a que falta!!!
> Lo terminas apernandolo y sujetandolo con las bases tipo "L",  una vez comprobado los voltajes y corrientes  lo sumerges al barniz dieléctrico y lo dejas secar alhorno o al mediambiente ( lo puedes secar con un foco de 100W a corta distancia ).
> SALUDOS!!!!!!!


compañero por alla les comente que tenia una chapas  de nucleo que queria sumar para obtener mayor potencia tu me dijeste que si podia la otra cuestion es que tengo un nucleo con chapas que tienen un corte tipo U en su parte superior como inferior queria saber si las puedo sumar con las chapas completas son las de la foto 1 y 2; la numero tres son mas flexibles que las otras las cuales me dijiste que si podia sumarlas  .te comento que la idea es obtener un nucleo 
X=4.4
y=9.8
lo que me asegura un area de 43.12 cm que traducimos al español hablamos de 1900 w mas o menos con 110v de entrada por 57+57 y 13amp la idea es usarlo hasta 1500 w  pero necesito saber si puedo tambien sumar las laminas numero 1 y 2


----------



## powerful

Si los tres tipos de lámina tienen las mismas dimensiones las puedes utilizar, ese pequeño corte en forma de "U" solo sirve para darle un cordon de soldadura ariba y abajo con MIG para acelerar el armado de los trafos en un proceso industrial.
 Se une el paquete de "I" por un lado , se unen las "E"por otro lado , se introduce el carrete bobinado en las E , se une con prensas las I con las E y se suelda unos cordones a lo largo de las uniones de las I con las E y en las "U".
Saludos!!!


----------



## victor6298

powerful dijo:


> Si los tres tipos de lámina tienen las mismas dimensiones las puedes utilizar, ese pequeño corte en forma de "U" solo sirve para darle un cordon de soldadura ariba y abajo con MIG para acelerar el armado de los trafos en un proceso industrial.
> Se une el paquete de "I" por un lado , se unen las "E"por otro lado , se introduce el carrete bobinado en las E , se une con prensas las I con las E y se suelda unos cordones a lo largo de las uniones de las I con las E y en las "U".
> Saludos!!!


compañero muchas gracias  te comento que los calculos que hice para 
X=4.4 Y=9 S=39,6 fueron los siguientes :

primario
F=60 HZ
vin=110v 
Iin=12.4A
nvprim.=111.63 (pienso darle 111vueltas)
calibre del alambre: awg 13

secundario
Vout=114v
Iout=12A
nv=118
calibre:12
te agradeceria evaluaras un poco esto por favor y me comentaras.en mi vida he construido un transformador este es el primero.he recorrido los foros sobre esto ayer recién se cerro uno de ellos; y bueno creo que ya tengo lo que necesito para empezar en relación a cálculos, otra cosa estuve haciendo los cálculos full rango de este nucleo y obtuve:

para el primario
vin= 110v
Iin=14a
nvprim=.104vueltas
calibre= 11   .

para el secundario
Vout=114v
Iout=14a
nvsec=110
calibre =11
como te comente anteriormente la idea es usarlo a 1500 w me gustaría tu opinión según la experiencia que tienes en esto antes de  empezar;se agradeceria las correcciones a que hubiera lugar  saludos compañero.

PD.por ahi subo las fotos en cuanto adelante algo


----------



## powerful

victor6298, tus trafos pasan los 1000Watts , se recomiendan que la densidad de corriente esté alrededor de 2.5A/mm^2. Te recomendaría que no te pasas de los 3A/mm^2.
Según tus cálculos : 
12.4A/13AWG = 4.7A/mm^2 ,... muy alta!!!!!!
12.0A/12AWG = 3.63A/mm^2,....alta!!
14.0A/11AWG = 3.35A/mm^2,....alta!
Saludos!!!


----------



## victor6298

powerful dijo:


> victor6298, tus trafos pasan los 1000Watts , se recomiendan que la densidad de corriente esté alrededor de 2.5A/mm^2. Te recomendaría que no te pasas de los 3A/mm^2.
> Según tus cálculos :
> 12.4A/13AWG = 4.7A/mm^2 ,... muy alta!!!!!!
> 12.0A/12AWG = 3.63A/mm^2,....alta!!
> 14.0A/11AWG = 3.35A/mm^2,....alta!
> Saludos!!!


ya sabia yo que todo se veia muy facil; explicame un poco mejor por que la verdad quede mirando pal  techo y las hormigas se rien. 
En español =a ::: no entendi nada parece que me salte algo en alguna parte 'o' no lei las letras pequeñas al pie de la pagina


----------



## victor6298

powerful dijo:


> victor6298, tus trafos pasan los 1000Watts , se recomiendan que la densidad de corriente esté alrededor de 2.5A/mm^2. Te recomendaría que no te pasas de los 3A/mm^2.
> Según tus cálculos :
> 12.4A/13AWG = 4.7A/mm^2 ,... muy alta!!!!!!
> 12.0A/12AWG = 3.63A/mm^2,....alta!!
> 14.0A/11AWG = 3.35A/mm^2,....alta!
> Saludos!!!


bueno amigos lesa saludo a todos , les comento que me he tirado una buena porcion de lastras y numeros estudiando esto de la densidadXmm cuadrado. confieso que quede igualito salvo que ahora se que esta relacionado con el flujo de la corriente atravez del conductor. asi que despues de pasar horas y horas investigando sobre esto opte por el tutorial de ladelec.me arme de lapìz y papel me puse frente al tutorial y empece a hacer calculos , y voy a empezar con trafo no muy grande 3,8 X 6 S=22,8 lo voy a trabajar a 500w mas o menos  110v de entrada y 73.4v de salida con 7 amp.  enrollando 203 vueltas de alambre 17 en el primario y 129 en el secundario de alambre 14 bueno ahi estan las fotos espero subir mañana las fotos del trafo terminado si todo sale bien entonces  me montare uno de 1600w asaludos amigos


----------



## victor6298

suberojoseluis dijo:


> excelente su aporte snoophi. en la de calculo de transformadores monofasicos si quiero calcular un transformador de toma central. primario 110v y secundarios 15+15. 8amp. solo tengo que poner en Vsegundario 30v y cuando bobine cuando llegue a la mitad de las vueltas sacar mi toma central..? o tengo que tomar algún otro parámetro en cuenta?



tambien puedes bobinar la mitad de las vueltas y doblar el alambre en ese punto, desenrollas todo y vuelves a enrrollar el alambre doble asi no habra mucha diferencia entre los bobinados con relacion al tap central saludos

A los compañeros foristas:  amigos para los que viven en Venezuela en: puerto ordaz, san felix, unare (ciudad Guayana)les comento que en el bloque 21 de unare I en la planta baja esta la boutique del embobinador allí pueden encontrar los alambres para los tafos un amigo peruano me refirió y fui; muy bueno;es el bloque que esta diagonal al mercado de unare saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

victor6298 dijo:


> tambien puedes bobinar la mitad de las vueltas y doblar el alambre en ese punto, desenrollas todo y vuelves a enrrollar el alambre doble asi no habra mucha diferencia entre los bobinados con relacion al tap central saludos
> 
> A los compañeros foristas:  amigos para los que viven en Venezuela en: puerto ordaz, san felix, unare (ciudad Guayana)les comento que en el bloque 21 de unare I en la planta baja esta la boutique del embobinador allí pueden encontrar los alambres para los tafos un amigo peruano me refirió y fui; muy bueno;es el bloque que esta diagonal al mercado de unare saludos



Saludos pa mi amix peruano que vive en VENEZUELA!! es clásico de los peruanos ser muy servicial, además nos gusta rebuscar bien y encontrar buenos precios y quien venda lo que necesito!!! jejej acá en el PERÚ, tenemos la suerte de que todo ta concentrao en un mismo lugar, placas, alambre, electrónica todo lo que te imaginas paser pedales, amplos, EQs etc, ta en unas tres cuadras, no he contado cuantos negocios hay concentrados ahí pero son miles!!!
si alguien viene al PERÚ me avisa; pa serle un TOUR de compras, NO FALTABA MÁS!!!


----------



## victor6298

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Saludos pa mi amix peruano que vive en VENEZUELA!! es clásico de los peruanos ser muy servicial, además nos gusta rebuscar bien y encontrar buenos precios y quien venda lo que necesito!!! jejej acá en el PERÚ, tenemos la suerte de que todo ta concentrao en un mismo lugar, placas, alambre, electrónica todo lo que te imaginas paser pedales, amplos, EQs etc, ta en unas tres cuadras, no he contado cuantos negocios hay concentrados ahí pero son miles!!!
> si alguien viene al PERÚ me avisa; pa serle un TOUR de compras, NO FALTABA MÁS!!!


amigos del foro saludos les comunico que he terminado, mi primer,unico y ultimo transformador,despues de invertir horas y horas de estudio busca por aqui busca por alla,alguien me dijo que habia calculado muy alta la densidad de corriente por cm.para los transformadsores supereiores a 1000 w,me puse a estudiar sobre esto y la verdad quede igualito asi que puse estos tres nucleos a un lado y  manos a la obra con uno de 500w.  finalmente me compre alambre y todo cuanto necesitaba, y manos a la obra,la idea era construir un transformador de 72vol.7 amp.obtuve los siguientes datos 
p=504w
s=22.4cm
vin=110v
Iin=4.5A
vout=72v
Iout=7A
nvprim.=183.9=184vueltas
diámetro alambre del prim.=16 le puse 17
nvsec.=122
diametro alambre del sec.=13 use calibre 14(alguien me dijo que en la practica  podia bajar un punto el diametro no mas de ahi)por el tamaño del nucleo(3,8x6) lo hice.bueno los devanados entraron justa y perfectamente en la formaleta del nucleo.cuan mido el voltaje de salida puffff tremenda decepcion de los 36+36 que debi haber obtenido solo aparecieron 31.4x31.4.. en alguna parte se me perdieron los otros 10vol asi que creo que mi viaje por el mundo de los transformadores ha terminado:: preguntando he concluido que lo unico que me ohorre fue la mano de obra que por aqui la cobran al precio de 2 kilos de alambre un poco mas,entonces creo que mandare a hacer los otros de 1200 1500 y 1600w porque aun no entiendo esto de la densidad de corriente. y ya vere que uso le doy a esos 62 vol.tengo una pregunta podrian decirme si es normal que el bombillo de la serie caliente el filamento si el transformador no tiene carga? pregunto porque cuando probe el trafo con la serie el filamento del bombillo se puso rojo ,yo pense que es por la corriente de reposo;; no se; se me acurrio que podria ser por eso  alguien podria por favor aclararme esto 
saludos a todos los compañeros y gracias


----------



## powerful

victor 6298, es una pena que no lograste los voltajes deseados , no conozco el software que manejan prefiero lápiz , papel y una simple calculadora. 
El que te comentó sobre la densidad de corriente fuí yó.
Leyendo los valores de tus espiras y voltajes, el cálculo que te arroja el software es "teoricamente" correcto(para voltaje en vacío) .
 No sé si lo indica el software  , pero se tiene que hacer un reajuste en los cálculos teóricos hallados. 
Por ejemplo hay una diferencia entre el voltaje en vacío(sin carga) y el voltaje a plena carga, para un trafo de unos cuantos watts pude ser mayor a 20% mientras que para un trafo cercano al kWatt está por el 5% y para trafos mayores de 10Kwatts la diferencia se reduce a un 2%, hablando en la jerga eléctrica los trafos de mayor potencia se "chupan " menos , es decir el voltaje en vacío respecto al voltaje a full carga son más similares.
Cuando dices que te indicaron que podias bajar un número los calibres, ¡¡¡ OJO!!!, por cada número que aumentes  estás reduciendo la sección del cable en 26%( Nº 13AWG : 2.6273mm^2 , Nº 14AWG : 2.0816mm^2) ; la diferencia es de 2.6273/2.0816= 1.26215 ; 26.215% menos de Cu.
Saludos!!!


----------



## SERGIOD

yo prefiero ambos metodos, me aseguro el doble ja ja


----------



## cevv

victor6298 dijo:


> A los compañeros foristas:  amigos para los que viven en Venezuela en: puerto ordaz, san felix, unare (ciudad Guayana)les comento que en el bloque 21 de unare I en la planta baja esta la boutique del embobinador...


Saludos Men!
Puedes decirme los precios? me interesaesa info


----------



## victor6298

cevv dijo:


> Saludos Men!
> Puedes decirme los precios? me interesaesa info



calibre 14 en 136.11Bs
calire 17  en 133.25Bs estos precios son sin iva esta redondeado en mas o menos 150 BS la diferencia en BS. entre los diferentes calibres no es mucha pero en volumen por peso si cualquier otra pregunta  solo hazla y en lo que pueda te digo sino se averiguamos bueno saludos 

PD: dime tu estas aqui en guayana?



			
				victor6298 dijo:
			
		

> calibre 14 en 136.11Bs
> calire 17  en 133.25Bs estos precios son sin iva esta redondeado en mas o menos 150 BS la diferencia en BS. entre los diferentes calibres no es mucha pero en volumen por peso si cualquier otra pregunta  solo hazla y en lo que pueda te digo sino se averiguamos bueno saludos
> 
> PD: dime tu estas aqui en guayana?


CALIBRE 12 Bs136+IVA(12,5%)


----------



## suberojoseluis

A los compañeros foristas: amigos para los que viven en Venezuela en: puerto ordaz, san felix, unare (ciudad Guayana)les comento que en el bloque 21 de unare I en la planta baja esta la boutique del embobinador allí pueden encontrar los alambres para los tafos un amigo peruano me refirió y fui; muy bueno;es el bloque que esta diagonal al mercado de unare saludos 


oye muchas gracias, ya he paseado todo san feliz y puerto ordaz y cuantas casas de electronica y electricas que puedan haber en guayana y nada que daba con un lugar donde me vendieran el alambre. por fin una buena noticia...


----------



## cevv

victor6298 dijo:


> ...
> PD: dime tu estas aqui en guayana?
> ...


No, vivo en Carúpano, Edo. Sucre 
pero a veces viajo...
Saludos


----------



## kikin37

la verdad  no se si el sofwer esta bien o  mi trafo esta mal o yo estoy mal. les paso los datos:

area del nucleo  

7.4 x 3.8 = 28.12 cm2    lo cual te da una potencia maxima de  790.7344 W

mi idea era ponerla al amplificador que ya termine, tiene una potencia de 300 watts RMS con una corriente de 13 amperios por canal. Segun el programita este trafo no me sirve, me sale en rojo. creo que es muy extricto.
ahora tengo otra tarjeta amplificadora de 250 watts con una corriente de 11.5 amperios por canal, segun el programa tampoco me sirve ni para un solo canal. 
la verdad se ve bien grande este trafo . espero su ayuda amigos.


----------



## snoophi

kikin37 dijo:


> la verdad  no se si el sofwer esta bien o  mi trafo esta mal o yo estoy mal. les paso los datos:
> 
> area del nucleo
> 
> 7.4 x 3.8 = 28.12 cm2    lo cual te da una potencia maxima de  790.7344 W
> 
> mi idea era ponerla al amplificador que ya termine, tiene una potencia de 300 watts RMS con una corriente de 13 amperios por canal. Segun el programita este trafo no me sirve, me sale en rojo. creo que es muy extricto.
> ahora tengo otra tarjeta amplificadora de 250 watts con una corriente de 11.5 amperios por canal, segun el programa tampoco me sirve ni para un solo canal.
> la verdad se ve bien grande este trafo . espero su ayuda amigos.



buenas.
ese programa no te va a servir para calcular transformadores para tu amplificador te recomiendo  esta pagina que he diseñado para calculos de transformadores y auto-transformadores


----------



## kikin37

Gracias amigo voy a chekar haber q tal me va.


----------



## fabio1

snoophi dijo:


> buenas.
> ese programa no te va a servir para calcular transformadores para tu amplificador te recomiendo  esta pagina que he diseñado para calculos de transformadores y auto-transformadores



gracias por el aporte, te quiero hacer una pregunta como haces para utilizar el voltaje adicional,como hay que colocale la intensidad que va a ser...desde ya gracias


----------



## otisiul

Hola a todos.
Quiero hacer una pregunta que no se si será tonta, preo necesito que me aclaren la siguiente duda.
En el caso de un transformador con enrrollado con salida central como es el caso de los secundarios de las fuentes con rectificación de onda completa y dos diodos (no puente) o el caso por ejemplo de los transformadores para convertidores push pull donde la mitad del enrrollado conducen solo medio ciclo, el cobre se selecciona usando el valor de la mitad de la corriente o usando la corriente total.
saludos 
Otisiul


----------



## victor6298

otisiul dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Quiero hacer una pregunta que no se si será tonta, preo necesito que me aclaren la siguiente duda.
> En el caso de un transformador con enrrollado con salida central como es el caso de los secundarios de las fuentes con rectificación de onda completa y dos diodos (no puente) o el caso por ejemplo de los transformadores para convertidores push pull donde la mitad del enrrollado conducen solo medio ciclo, el cobre se selecciona usando el valor de la mitad de la corriente o usando la corriente total.
> saludos
> Otisiul


en los de potencia nucleo de hierro y bla bla bla,  corriente total y tomando el voltaje de los extremos del secundario y el transformador deberias hacerla un 20% o 30 % mayor que el que necesitas ejemplo:

p=200w
vin=120v
vout=50-0-50
iout=2amp                   



                                  200
                           I= ------------= 2AMP.           
                                  100

ahi esta; suerte con esto saludos


----------



## otisiul

Muchas gracias victor6298 por la aclaración.


----------



## Marck

este programa creo que no funciona en windows 7 64bits estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Nibitor

NO funciona en Windows 7 X64 SP1 , tendré que desempolvar mi viejo Athlon XP


----------



## DavidMJ

Si le cambiáis la compatibilidad para Windows XP SP3 no os lo consigue emular al menos?

Salu2


----------



## Eduardo

Nibitor dijo:


> NO funciona en Windows 7 X64 SP1 , tendré que desempolvar mi viejo Athlon XP



Instalá Windows XP dentro del VMWare.


----------



## Cyrax

Yo tengo este pequeño programa para calcular Trafos hecho en Colombia y gratuito de la web; http://construyasuvideorockola.com/ y va estupendo en Windows 7 SP1 64




 


 
Sitio Oficial : http://construyasuvideorockola.com/calculo_transformador.php​


----------



## Marce

Buenas buenas, quiero armar mi primer transformador, en realidad reciclar uno, pero necesito que me saquen de una duda.
 Necesito que sea de 15+15 2A, el nucleo mide 26x26mm, cargue los datos en el programa que descargue y el primario lleva 1547 vueltas  esto esta bien? es normal? para el secundario 105 vueltas me parece mas logico. Dejo una captura, gracias por darme una mano 





[/IMG]


----------



## ByAxel

Hola


Marce dijo:


> Necesito que sea de 15+15 2A, el nucleo mide 26x26mm, cargue los datos en el programa que descargue y el primario lleva 1547 vueltas  esto esta bien? es normal? para el secundario 105 vueltas me parece mas logico. Dejo una captura, gracias por darme una mano



Es normal... según el núcleo para el primario hay cantidades mayores o menores...
Si no te convence mira el cálculo simplificado de transformadores que es sencillo...


----------



## Fogonazo

Mi programa dice que ese núcleo *NO* alcanza para esa potencia.




*Datos entrada*

Tipo de primario: Simple
Tensión primario (Vp) = 220 V
Frecuencia de trabajo (Fo) = 50 Hz
Eficiencia adoptada  = 100 %
Densidad máxima del núcleo (Bmax) = 10000 Gauss
Tensión del secundario 1 (Vs1) = 30.0 V
Corriente del secundario 1 (Vs1) = 2.00000 A
.
*Sección del núcleo:*

Laminas del núcleo en formato E/I
Largo de la pata central (Bn) = 28 mm
Altura de apilado (En) = 28 mm
.
*Resultados - Cálculos del núcleo:*

Sección calculada (Snu) = 7.67 cm²
Sección seleccionada (Sns) = 7.84 cm²
.
*Demás resultados del cálculo:*

Tensión específica del secundario = 0.158 Volts/Espira
Tensión específica del primario = 0.170 Volts/Espira
Potencia aparente del secundario = 60.00 W
Potencia aparente del primario = 60.00 W
Factor de perdidas del secundario = 1.074
.
*Resultados - Cálculos del bobinado:*

Número de espiras del primario (Nprim) = 1292.4 espiras
Calibre del alambre del primario(Sprim) = 27 AWG / 0.0910 mm²
Número de espiras del secundario 1 (Ns1) = 189.3 espiras
Calibre del alambre del secundario 1 (Ss1) = 18 AWG / 0.670000 mm²


----------



## victor6298

Marce dijo:


> Buenas buenas, quiero armar mi primer transformador, en realidad reciclar uno, pero necesito que me saquen de una duda.
> Necesito que sea de 15+15 2A, el nucleo mide 26x26mm, cargue los datos en el programa que descargue y el primario lleva 1547 vueltas  esto esta bien? es normal? para el secundario 105 vueltas me parece mas logico. Dejo una captura, gracias por darme una mano


saludos marce ,fijate estas hablando de un trafo de 60 watts-,ahora para obtener 60 watts debes tener un nucleo que te de como mínimo unos 78 watts que seria uno de                    2.6 cm x 3,4 cm=8.84cm`^ que se traducen en 78 watts max a esto le restamos  30% por lo de las perdidas y tenemos que la potencia real seria de mas o menos 55 watts, ahora con el nucleo que tienes solo podrás obtener unos 32 watts eficases
con ese programa no pude hacer ningún trafo hice los cálculos para uno de 55+55 y con los resultados que me dio el programa me puse a armar, y el resultado final  fueron 30,5 + 30,5 vol. alguien en el foro me dijo que lo mejor era calculadora y lápiz, y créeme  la calculadora y el lápiz me han dado excelentes resultados,leete el calculo simplificado de trafos y visita la pagina de video rockola de como construir un transformador casero,estoy seguro que te ayudara mucho la idea es que aprendas a hacerlo, pero eso no quiere decir que no podamos ayudarte en los cálculos, si tienes mas chapas  para aumentar el nucleo que tienes en 8 mm aproximadamente, y obtener la potencia que deseas


----------



## zorrux

Amigo:
Veo que has cometido un error al ingresar los datos.

Tu le has pedido al programa que calcule un trafo de 15 voltios a 1 A,cuando lo que en verdad deseas es un trafo de 30 voltios ( 15 + 15) a 2 A.

Fijate en la primera imagen ,cuando colocas esos valores ,el programa te dice que el nucleo es insuficiente para tal potencia y no puede calcular .

En cambio cuando subes el nucleo a 32 x 32,ahi si te da un valor mas realista.

El programa esta bien ,tu eres el que ha metido datos incorrectos.

Compara con la tercera figura ,es de otro programa y da resultados muy parecidos.


----------



## Marce

Zorrux, en realidad voy a sacar las E y el alambre de transformador reciclado, por lo que el tamaño de las E no las puedo cambiar, sin embargo tenes razon en lo de ingresar datos, ingrese 15 y 15 para tomar en cuenta las cantidad de vueltas y al final poner el tap comenzar con el otro bobinado, y cuando probaba cambiar los datos en el programa, la cantidad de vueltas era muuuy distintas. 
 Los resultados me dieron muy parecidos a los de fogo, nada mas que fogo ingresa el tamaño del nucleo de 28*28mm.
Victor, si, tenes razon, y soy conciente de que deberia leer mas y agarrar papel y lapiz y hacer mis calculos, pero opte por usar el programa por comodidad y no "meter la pata". 
 Hasta donde e entendido, se bobina el primario, se separa con cinta de papel, y se bobina el secundario en el mismo sentido que el primario, a las X vueltas finales se toma el tap central y luego sigo bobinando el otro extremo. Por eso tome 15 y 15 zorrux.
Gracias por darme una mano


----------



## zorrux

Entiendo ,pero de todas maneras  las laminas que tienes son muy chicas para lograr los 15 + 15 a 2 amperios.
Y para hacerlo con tap central ,la mejor manera es embobinar el alambre pero doble y darle la mitad de las vueltas calculadas,asi que si tienes un exceso o falta de vueltas al enrollar ,esta es identica en ambos bobinados.


----------



## Marce

Tomar los 2 extremos y bobinar hacia un mismo lado?
 En el PDF que descargue de andres cuenca en otro post decia que era muy importante bobinar siempre en el mismo sentido, hay mucha diferencia?


----------



## zorrux

Te dejo este video ,es altamente didactico y muy util para los que hemos decidido construir  nuestros propios transformadores lineales.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De7xWTfXUgs


----------



## victor6298

zorrux dijo:


> Te dejo este video ,es altamente didactico y muy util para los que hemos decidido construir  nuestros propios transformadores lineales.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De7xWTfXUgs


si asi es tomas el alambre y lo pones doble y bobinas en el mismo sentido del primario, como no me preocupe mucho en la cantidad de numeros para calcular la cantidad de alambre, lo que hago es tomar el alambre y bobinar la cantidad de vueltas  que me dan los calculos,lo hago sin tener mucho cuidado de como queden,y la añado de 10 a 15 vueltas mas ,luego desenrrollo todo el alambre  lo doblo a la mitad, y entonces procedo a bobinar como debe ser, asi me he ahorrado mucho alambre, y tengo la seguridad que el voltage de salida no va a tener mucha o ninguna diferencia entre uno y otro, es decir si mides en uno 15.1 voltios en el otro vas a medir 15.1 voltios


----------



## opamp

Marce, siempre fabriqué trafos con B:12,000 Gauss sin ningún problema, recién a los 13,500 Gauss notas que se te eleva la I de vacío (y el trafo eleva "algo" la temperatura en vacío). Para trafos pequeños inferiores a 100W puedes trabajar con una densidad de corriente , D: 4.5A/mm^2. Trafos más grandes consideras D:4A/mm^2(100W - 300W), D:3.5A/mm^2(300W - 1KW), D:3A/mm^2 (1KW -3KW), D:2.5A/mm^2(3KW-10KW), D:2.2A/mm^2 (10KW-al infinitum). Trabajo con alambre de Cu clase H (tambien hay bobinas de Al) y hierro silicoso de grano orientado.


----------



## Marce

Bien, gracias a todos por los consejos y su ayuda, tengo una ultima duda, desenrollando el primario se me corto en 2 tramos, se puede trenzar, soldar, poner termocontraible y seguir enrollando? hay peligro alguno o le afecta en algo? o tiene que ser si o si un solo hilo?


----------



## victor6298

Marce dijo:


> Bien, gracias a todos por los consejos y su ayuda, tengo una ultima duda, desenrollando el primario se me corto en 2 tramos, se puede trenzar, soldar, poner termocontraible y seguir enrollando? hay peligro alguno o le afecta en algo? o tiene que ser si o si un solo hilo?


yo los he empatado soldandolos luego le pongo cinta de enmascarar y por ultimo un termocontraible procurandoi siempre dos cosas rimero no hacer un bulto muy grande en el empate y segundo : siempre procuro que el empate quede en un extremo del trafo


----------



## Marce

Sisi, mi idea es trenzarlos (como cuando trensas 2 cables en una instalación domiciliaria), una gotita de estaño y thermocontraible, voy  a probar a ver que sale y les cuento, muchisimas gracias por toda su ayuda


----------



## opamp

No te olvides pelarlos antes de trenzarlos y luego soldarlos . Los cables delgados como los de tu trafo los puedes pelar quemando el barniz y con un borrador de boligrafo lo dejas brillante.


----------



## Marce

Estoy contento?, y si, como para no estarlo...
Les presento mi primer transformador bobinado!, lo habia calculado para 15+15, y me tira 16.32ac y 16.82ac, poca diferencia para mi gusto teniendo en cuenta que es el primero que armo y que es totalmente reciclado, me costo?, y si para serles sincero (lo importante es la sinceridad) lo tuve que bobinar 2 veces  porque la primera vez que lo arme no me entraban las chapas E, y al hacerle presion para meter las chapas medi el secundario con la carcaza y marcaba continuidad, asi que si lo metia al gabinete no iba a ser muy agradable el momento, lo desarme incluso el primario y empeze de cero, 1550vueltas hno:.
 PD: gracias a su majestad por todos los consejos que me diste por MP, te hice caso, "ajuste bien cada vuelta", pero se ve que la primera vez fue poco porque no entraban las E, dejo fotos de mi obra!!


----------



## Marce

Bueno mi gente, les presento mi primer transformador armado!, tube que bobinarlo 2 veces porque en la primera no me entraban las chapas E, asi que tube que desenrollar todo y empezar a ajustarlos mas, tambien tube en cuenta unos consejos que me dio el rey julien por mp, sobre bobinar a mano, pero desde ya, que estan todos incluidos en mi gratitud, porque todos aportaron uno que otro dato importante para que yo tenga en cuenta, es completamente reciclado, mi calculo era para 15+15, y el resultado fue 16.32 y 16.82, muy poca diferencia para tener en cuenta que es el primero que armo.
No me deja adjuntar las fotos, pero por aca las pueden ver:


Ver el archivo adjunto 101475

Ver el archivo adjunto 101476

Ver el archivo adjunto 101477​


----------



## jony45

Hola.saludo a todos..he bajado los dos programas de calculo de transformador y uno de ellos es insuficiente para el calculo que quiero hacer y el segundo que esta en ingles no lo entiendo.quiero hacer un trafo grande para soldar.los datos son : primario : 220 vca,secundario 40 o 45 vcc 240 Amp. si alguien me ayuda con el calculo o me pasa informacion para calcularlo se lo agradezco.tambien si alguien conoce de la tecnologia inverter para hacer un nucleo pequeño y potenciarlo.aqui les dejo una pagina con los datos para el circuito del inverter.saludos

http://antares.itmorelia.edu.mx/~pelectron/index_archivos/Posters/Fernando.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo

jony45 dijo:


> Hola.saludo a todos..he bajado los dos programas de calculo de transformador y uno de ellos es insuficiente para el calculo que quiero hacer y el segundo que esta en ingles no lo entiendo.quiero hacer un trafo grande para soldar.los datos son : primario : 220 vca,secundario 40 o 45 vcc 240 Amp. si alguien me ayuda con el calculo o me pasa informacion para calcularlo se lo agradezco.tambien si alguien conoce de la tecnologia inverter para hacer un nucleo pequeño y potenciarlo.aqui les dejo una pagina con los datos para el circuito del inverter.saludos
> 
> http://antares.itmorelia.edu.mx/~pelectron/index_archivos/Posters/Fernando.pdf



En el Foro también se encuentra explicado el cálculo manual del transformador.


----------



## opamp

Jony45, dices Vsecundario: 40 a 45 Vcc, te refieres a la onda rectificada con puente de diodos. Para 40Vcc(corresponde 44.5 Vac) , para 45Vcc(corresponde 50 Vac). Te comento que para 240 Amp le corresponde aproximadamente 30 Voltios, con 40 ó 45 Volts perforas la plancha a soldar, mucho voltaje. En Todo sobre Máquinas de Soldarestan los especialistas .


----------



## Tachenk

Hola, ¿Que programa hay para estos cálculos que contemple la frecuencia en Hz de entrada?


----------



## Fogonazo

Tachenk dijo:


> Hola, ¿Que programa hay para estos cálculos que contemple la frecuencia en Hz de entrada?



¿ Como que frecuencia ?


----------



## Tachenk

Todos tenemos 50 0 60 Hz en nuestra red eléctrica, pero si se da el caso que tenemos 100 Hz, en la corriente de entrada al transformador, no es lo mismo, de momento ya  se calienta mas y supongo que habrá que sobredimensionar.
Pues eso, un programa para transformadores de núcleo de hierro, que contemple este dato a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tachenk dijo:


> Todos tenemos 50 0 60 Hz en nuestra red eléctrica, pero si se da el caso que tenemos 100 Hz, en la corriente de entrada al transformador, no es lo mismo, de momento ya  se calienta mas y supongo que habrá que _*sobredimensionar.*_
> Pues eso, un programa para transformadores de núcleo de hierro, que contemple este dato a tener en cuenta.



No se sobredimensiona porque la transferencia de energía (Primario-Secundario) es mas eficiente a mayor frecuencia. Como ocurre en los transformadores de ferrite.

100Hz no es excesivamente alta, se puede calcular con algunos de los programas que hay en la red.


----------



## Tachenk

Vale, gracias, esto es lo que necesitaba saber. Un saludo.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

Saludos. Estoy por comprar material para armar un transformador. La verdad es que es bastante caro, asi que no quisiera equivocarme. Planeo hacer un transformador de 25+25 AC a 3A. Consegui laminas EI de 44mm de nucleo en 3.5Dlls el Kg. y planeo usarlas para formar un nucleo cuadrado (44x44mm). Aparentemente voy a tener que hacer mi formaleta por que no venden de esa medida. Según el programa necesito cerca de 300 vueltas en el primario con alambre cal.20 (para 120v) y estoy calculando 80M de alambre (cerca de 1/2 Kg). El secundario según el programa seria en alambre cal 16, aproximadamente 130 vueltas (con su respectivo tap). Calculo 35M con un peso de casi 1/2Kg.

Se que no es correcto pedir en este foro que "hagan mi tarea", pero como les comentaba es bastante caro hacer un proyecto de estos para mi en este momento y no me puedo permitir mucho ensayo y error. Por esta razón les agradeceria que pudieran indicarme cualquier posible error asi como cualquier recomendación.

Por cierto *aqui *esta la tabla que seguí para calcular calibre y peso por metro.


----------



## victor6298

EME_JuanAndrade dijo:


> Saludos. Estoy por comprar material para armar un transformador. La verdad es que es bastante caro, asi que no quisiera equivocarme. Planeo hacer un transformador de 25+25 AC a 3A. Consegui laminas EI de 44mm de nucleo en 3.5Dlls el Kg. y planeo usarlas para formar un nucleo cuadrado (44x44mm). Aparentemente voy a tener que hacer mi formaleta por que no venden de esa medida. Según el programa necesito cerca de 300 vueltas en el primario con alambre cal.20 (para 120v) y estoy calculando 80M de alambre (cerca de 1/2 Kg). El secundario según el programa seria en alambre cal 16, aproximadamente 130 vueltas (con su respectivo tap). Calculo 35M con un peso de casi 1/2Kg.
> 
> Se que no es correcto pedir en este foro que "hagan mi tarea", pero como les comentaba es bastante caro hacer un proyecto de estos para mi en este momento y no me puedo permitir mucho ensayo y error. Por esta razón les agradeceria que pudieran indicarme cualquier posible error asi como cualquier recomendación.
> 
> Por cierto *aqui *esta la tabla que seguí para calcular calibre y peso por metro.


compañero calibre 12 te da para 13,5 amp. maximo  ahora fijate  segun la info que das tu necesitas un transformador de 150watts, ahora el nucleo que tienes puede dar una potencia max de 374.8096 watts menos 30% por las perdidas; esto es 112watts  y para el necesitas  108 vueltas de alambre awg14 = a mas o menos unos 350 o 400 grs de alambre  puedes usar alambre 15(recomendado) y para el primario  necesitas alambre 18 awg  260 vueltas; esto seria mas o menos 250 a 300 grs de alambre yo  enrolle 122 vueltas de alambre 17 sobre una formaleta de 11 cm de largo asi q


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

Gracias Victor6298. Entonces 108 vueltas de cal 15 para el primario y 260 cal 18 para el primario. Voy a comprar 500g de cada uno. Despues posteo los resultados. De nuevo Gracias .


----------



## Fogonazo

EME_JuanAndrade dijo:


> Gracias Victor6298. Entonces 108 vueltas de cal 15 para el primario y 260 cal 18 para el primario. Voy a comprar _*500g*_ de cada uno. Despues posteo los resultados. De nuevo Gracias .



Hay programas que te dan un estimado del peso del alambre necesario, antes de comprar saca el cálculo ya que si te quedas corto con el alambre *"La Embarras"*


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hay programas que te dan un estimado del peso del alambre necesario, antes de comprar saca el cálculo ya que si te quedas corto con el alambre *"La Embarras"*


si eso es muy cierto pero si llegara a suceder; siempre puedes recurrir al solucionador : cautin estaño, termocontractil y un poco de cinta;para un trafo de ese tamaño conb 500grs de cada uno de los alambres, con seguridad que te va a sobrar de ambos , y mucho mas del primario, y no te pongas triste por eso , piensa : el tomate se descompòne. el alambre para bobinar, aumenta el costo  con el tiempo, asi que dale con cancha que por ahi vas bien exito.

PD:en la pagina de video rockola esta un tutorial muy bueno y bastante completo, tanto para hacer el calculo como para construirlo
espero no haber quebrantado ninguna regla con la PD, y si es asi pido perdon desde ya, solo trato de ayudar como en otro tiempo yo recibi ayuda;; saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

victor6298 dijo:


> si eso es muy cierto pero si llegara a suceder; siempre puedes recurrir al solucionador : cautin estaño, termocontractil y un poco de cinta. . .



La idea es evitar esa *"Cochibundez"* 

Siempre puede haber una solución, pero NO siempre será algo "*Prolijo*"


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> La idea es evitar esa *"Cochibundez"*
> 
> Siempre puede haber una solución, pero NO siempre será algo "*Prolijo*"


jejeje  .. me gusto esa la voy a copiar...mas elegante imposible .

por eso dije si llegara a suceder pero alñ compañero M_juanandrade no le va a suceder eso con medio kilo de alambre te doy una idea porque tan seguro  ; yo  bobine 132 vueltas en el primario de un trafo  con medidas 3,8cm x 11cm con 550 gramos de  alambre 17 awg y aun me sobro si mal no recuerdo como 145grs  que los use empatando con otro tanto (recurriendo a tecnologia de punta* cautin, estaño,termocontractil y cinta)  o un poquito mas para otro trafo igual........  el trafo que el compañero  esta haciendo es mucho mas pequeño, asi que el no tendra quie recurrir a tecnologia de punta*


----------



## Fogonazo

Mi comentario es general, no miré/analicé si se necesitan 100g, 500g o mas de cobre para este caso.

Mi concepto es: *Antes de ponerme a bobinar, debo estar seguro de que no me voy a quedar sin material a mitad del bobinado.*


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola EME_JuanAndrade, realizando el calculo para el transformador con nucleo cuadrado de 4,4 x 4.4 cm2
y 25 + 25 Vca.

-Para el bobinado primario:

Vprim.=120Vca-60Hz
Numero de espiras=253 esp.
Calibre AWG= 18
Peso del bobinado= 495 gr. 

-Para el bobinado secundario:

Vsec.=25 +25 Vca
Numero de espiras=108 espiras con derivacion central 
Calibre AWG=14
Peso del bobinado= 640gr.

Ahora si especificaras que el transformador va a alimentar un amplificador de audio, el calculo es un poco diferente.

Saludos!.


----------



## Delphos

johnsamuel dijo:


> Ahora si especificaras que el transformador va a alimentar un amplificador de audio, el calculo es un poco diferente.
> 
> Saludos!.



Que tal amigo johnsamuel, generalmente los cálculos para transformadores que yo veo aquí son para audio, los cálculos que hiciste tu, para que tipo de transformadores son????

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

estos cálculos son para transformadores de fuente , no importa fuente de que,siempre y cuando sea de fuente ,

si quieres un calculo de  transformador de audio 
ver esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/calculo-transformadores-audiofrecuencia-43870/


----------



## johnsamuel

Disculpen creo que he creado mucha confusion, los calculos que hice es de acuerdo a los datos que presento el compañero EME_JuanAndrade, es un calculo simple y realista para un transformador comun.
A lo que me referia para el calculo de transformadores para fuente de alimentacion de amplificadores, el calibre de alambre para el primario seria el 17, y el peso 623 gr., esto para que el transformador trabaje en condiciones extremas durante 8 horas continuas.
No confundir transformadores para fuente de alimentacion de amplificadores, con transformadores de audiofrecuencia, en mi zona lo conocen como transformadores push-pull, el calculo y elaboracion de estos es mas delicado y requiere de otros parametros.

Saludos!.


----------



## camitomces

dexf3 dijo:


> hola aca les dejo un programita que hice yo hace un tiempo espero les sirva.



hola 
perdon
pero me explicarías como se usa el programa
soy nuevo en esto


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

Gracias amigo @johnsamuel por los nuevos calculos y a todos los demas foristas por sus observaciones. Definitivamente creo que voy a tener que tomar mas en serio este asunto de los transformadores. Tenia la intención de abaratar costos para fabricar algunos de los amplificadores que por aca circulan, pero me da la impresión que ni es tanta la diferencia en costos comparado con comprarlo ya hecho, ni es tan facil llegar a un buen resultado. Desafortunadamente en la carrera que estoy tomando no vamos a ver diseño o bobinado de transformadores. Habra que ponerse a estudiar en forma y buscar bibliografía. Nuevamente Gracias.


----------



## jucaceledon

Hola amigos, durante un tiempo estuve desarrollando un proyecto de incubadora automática, con pic, control de temperatura y volteo automático, hasta que lo conseguí, pero ahora nació la idea de poder hacerlo enigmáticamente autónomo, busque e hice un inversor de voltaje de 12 VDc a 220 Vac, hasta este momento ya tengo el circuito pero me falta el transformador elevador, en relación al calculo y fabricación soy novato y quera saber si alguien sabe o me puede orientar para calcularlo, los datos son

Voltaje de entrada 12 - 0 - 12 V
Voltaje de salida 220 V
potencia 1200 va

Este proyecto va en directa ayuda a personas del sector rural de Talca, Chile

Gracias

Juan Carlos

PD, si a alguien le interesa lo de la incubadora me lo indica y subo los archivos


----------



## Fogonazo

Si el transformador del inversor trabajará con baterías de 12V, debe ser de 9-0-9 o 10-0-10 para compensar las pérdidas en transistores.

¿  Analizaste este punto: ? 1200W / 12V = *100A* de consumo sobre las baterías y esto sin considerar pérdidas por rendimiento.


----------



## jucaceledon

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el transformador del inversor trabajará con baterías de 12V, debe ser de 9-0-9 o 10-0-10 para compensar las pérdidas en transistores.
> 
> ¿  Analizaste este punto: ? 1200W / 12V = *100A* de consumo sobre las baterías y esto sin considerar pérdidas por rendimiento.



tiene razon deberia ser de 9-0-9 v a 220, De lo que he averiguado es que si el transformador se hace con alambre bien dimensionado las perdidas son minimas, ademas de usar transformador tirodal

pensaba poner  set de baterias en paralelo, con tres en paralelo creo que seria suficiente

en el futuro deberia ser con paneles solares

me puede ayudar

juan carlos


----------



## Fogonazo

Así coloques 3 baterías en paralelo NO te dará suficiente autonomía.
Y además existe el tema de "Recargar" esas baterías.


----------



## nuk

*un saludo cordial a foro !*

tengo una duda con respecto a ese tema
en la fabricación de un transformador elevador 
*el orden del bobinado y el sentido influye mucho..?  * 
o es posible utilizar un transformador con el bobinado normal

_(primero, el bobinado de 220V y segundo, el bobinado de 10V 0 10V)
(primero, el bobinado de 10V 0 10V y segundo, el bobinado de 220V)_

*gracias de antemano  !*


----------



## jucaceledon

Fogonazo dijo:


> Así coloques 3 baterías en paralelo NO te dará suficiente autonomía.
> Y además existe el tema de "Recargar" esas baterías.



Le he dado vueltas, tambien tengo esa duda, Ud. tiene alguna forma de poder ayudar, la verdad es que yo dije 1200va, pero la incubadora tiene 300 wattas de consumo, siempre pense en una nacedora (que tambien esta hecho) que tambien esde 300 w, es decir 600 watt, al pensar en 1200 con perdidas deberia tener 800 watt, aprox.

Espero me pueda ayudar

juan carlos


----------



## Fogonazo

Un proyecto que consuma mucho y dependa de baterías es un mal proyecto. 

¿ Por que la necesidad de recurrir a baterías ?


----------



## jucaceledon

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un proyecto que consuma mucho y dependa de baterías es un mal proyecto.
> 
> ¿ Por que la necesidad de recurrir a baterías ?



A parte de baterías y celdas solares no se me ocurre nada mas.

Por que las baterías, es que estoy pensando en los sectores mas alejados donde no existe red eléctrica, el sistema seria:

1.-Incubadora
2.- Inversor 
3.- Respaldo energético para el dia celdas, noche baterías

adjunto el circuito para sus comentarios, tengo mis dudas cuando esta en carga ( yo lo he probado con pequeña carga y una fuente de poder), es que no disminuya el voltaje 

Espero sus comentarios


----------



## Fogonazo

jucaceledon dijo:


> A parte de baterías y celdas solares no se me ocurre nada mas.


Generador eólico.
Generador hidráulico.


> Por que las baterías, es que estoy pensando en los sectores mas alejados donde no existe red eléctrica, el sistema seria:
> 
> 1.-Incubadora
> 2.- Inversor
> 3.- Respaldo energético para el dia celdas, noche baterías
> 
> adjunto el circuito para sus comentarios, tengo mis dudas cuando esta en carga ( yo lo he probado con pequeña carga y una fuente de poder), es que no disminuya el voltaje
> 
> Espero sus comentarios


En el Sur de Chile existen muchos causes de agua de bajo caudal, pero suficientes como para instalar una pequeña turbina hidráulica.
Si estás en una zona cercana al mar o montañosa puedes implementar un generador eólico.

El sistema de baterías lo miro, lo analizo y *no* lo veo viable. 
¿ Además, estimaste cuantos paneles solares requeriría cargar las baterías ?


----------



## MrCarlos

nuk dijo:


> *un saludo cordial a foro !*
> 
> tengo una duda con respecto a ese tema
> en la fabricación de un transformador elevador
> *el orden del bobinado y el sentido influye mucho..? *
> o es posible utilizar un transformador con el bobinado normal
> 
> _(primero, el bobinado de 220V y segundo, el bobinado de 10V 0 10V)_
> _(primero, el bobinado de 10V 0 10V y segundo, el bobinado de 220V)_
> 
> *gracias de antemano  !*


 
Hola nuk

El orden del bobinado no influye:
Si el primario está primero y encima el secundario o viseversa.

El sentido en que se enbobinan los debanados si influiría para el caso de conectar otro en paralelo o en serie.
Pero si es solo uno no influiría.

Un transformador con bobinado normal ??
Por lo que he mirado, en los transformadores comerciales primero hacen la bobina del primario, por donde entra la alimentación. Luego las otra(s) bobna(s). a esto te refieres ??

Se le nombra *Siempre Primario* a la bobina por donde entra la alimentación.

En el caso de transformadores elevadores de voltaje es conveniente hacer primero la bobina del secundario pues al tener más espiras tendría menor resistencia ohmica. 

Estamos hablando de transformadores con nucleo del tipo E I, en el caso de transformadores con nucleo tipo O donde en cada pierna va una bobina es indiferente.

En fin hay mucho de que hablar al respecto de transformadores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jucaceledon

Fogonazo dijo:


> Generador eólico.
> Generador hidráulico.
> 
> En el Sur de Chile existen muchos causes de agua de bajo caudal, pero suficientes como para instalar una pequeña turbina hidráulica.
> Si estás en una zona cercana al mar o montañosa puedes implementar un generador eólico.
> 
> El sistema de baterías lo miro, lo analizo y *no* lo veo viable.
> ¿ Además, estimaste cuantos paneles solares requeriría cargar las baterías ?



Si optimizo el sistema podría tener como consumo máximo 500w ( uso de incubadora y nacedora, solo una a la vez)

Con eso debería considerar 5 paneles de 200 watt cada uno( todo esto en caso ante cortes de energía),

Por que no generado eléctrico, en el sector en o es la ayuda no existen riachuelos cercanos ( solo uno y en tiempo estival septiembre a junio, casi sin agua) es para unos agricultores que quieren iniciar un criadero de aves, con recursos del estado( solo deberían cubrir los costos iniciales), en estos momentos yo he estado aportando con mi ayuda técnica 

En la actualidad esta funcionando es sistema de incubadora, pero como ya ha comenzado el invierno han tenido perdidas por cortes de energía, de ahí el inversor



si no fuera impedimento las baterías ( o de alguna forma se soluciona), me puede ayudar con el calculo del transformador elevador, los requisitos seria:

potencia 500 va
voltaje entrada 9-0-9 v
voltaje de salida 240 v

juan carlos


----------



## Fogonazo

El transformador se calcula para primario 230V y secundario 18V y 500W.
Si se emplean materiales de buena calidad no habrá inconveniente en trabajarlo invertido.

Analiza la posibilidad de reformar los calefactores de la incubadora para que trabajen con 12Vcc o 24Vcc de esa forma podría alimentar directo desde las baterías con lo que mejoras sustancialmente el rendimiento del sistema, amén de evitarte el inversor.


----------



## El55delaguaracha

hola foreros, les cuento tengo un problema con un transformador toroidal resulta que lo desarme contando toda las vueltas tanto secundaria como primaria fui a compre el cobre lo arme y lo probé conectando con una lampara el al terminar la parte primaria que fueron 230 vueltas con cobre de 1.50... la lampara prendía casi nada nada, arme la parte secundaria ya cuando termine todo lo puse en funcionamiento al transformador y la lampara prendió de golpe y se puso como antes apenas alumbraba

cuando conecte la parte rectificadora los diodos filtros de 10.000 x 63 v de vuelta iso lo mismo pero con mas intensidad prendió la lus....y a los pocos segundos se fue y quedo como antes

cobre que lleva el transformador en primaria 1.50 y secundaria 1.60

bueno si me pueden dar una mano con este problema.. a el toroidal es de una potencia marca gbr s600x 1000 watt por canal en 4Ω - 600 watt por canal en 8Ω y 2000watt modo bridge espero que sirva esa info y me puedan ayudar a resolver el problema

desde ya saludos


----------



## Delphos

Saludos amigo  El55delaguaracha, no explicas muy bien cual es tu problema, pero al parecer no hay problema , La lámpara que comentas, la colocaste en serie con el transformador??  que encienda con poca intensidad la lampara, es normal, y que con los capacitores ya colocados, encienda de golpe y después vuelva a quedar con poca intensidad también es normal, si la lampara prende con mucha intensidad de forma continua en vacio, ahí si habría un problema porque estaría demandando mucha corriente, que pruebas le hiciste?? mediste el voltaje de salida?? esta dentro de lo que esperabas?? se calienta el trafo??


----------



## El55delaguaracha

Delphos dijo:


> Saludos amigo  El55delaguaracha, no explicas muy bien cual es tu problema, pero al parecer no hay problema , La lámpara que comentas, la colocaste en serie con el transformador??  que encienda con poca intensidad la lampara, es normal, y que con los capacitores ya colocados, encienda de golpe y después vuelva a quedar con poca intensidad también es normal, si la lampara prende con mucha intensidad de forma continua en vacio, ahí si habría un problema porque estaría demandando mucha corriente, que pruebas le hiciste?? mediste el voltaje de salida?? esta dentro de lo que esperabas?? se calienta el trafo??



*H*ola Delphos.
*L*a lampara la conecte en serie
*B*ueno te cuento desarme el transformador y le agregue mas vueltas en *EL* primari*O*
*A*hora el transformador quedo bien no prendía nada cuando *H*i*C*e la parte de*L* secundar*IO* prendió y apago a los pocos segundos conectado a la plaqueta rectificadora prendió de golpe y bajo la luz de vuelta y quedo con nada de luz.

*C*uando la puse en la potencia ya conectado todo *H*i*C*e la misma prueba con la lampara en serie y prendió y la lampara quedo a casi unos 50 por ciento con luz, eso es normal..???

*B*ueno las pruebas que *H*i*C*e antes fueron con el tester en corriente alterna y marca 35 + 35 con en el medio Negativo una ves r*EC*tificado me daba 105 por cada derivación total 210

*E*l otro me da 15 + 15 esa linea alimenta los ventiladores y otro sector que va cable al frente donde están los potenciometros

*B*ueno el transformador no calienta nada lo probe 15 minutos, mañana la pruebo de vuelta.
*Y*o recién termino de armarlo al transformador toroidal y lo puse en la potencia son las 2:32 de la madrugada jejeje

*S*aludos


----------



## Fogonazo

El55delaguaracha dijo:


> *H*ola Delphos.
> *L*a lampara la conecte en serie
> *B*ueno te cuento desarme el transformador y le agregue mas vueltas en *EL* primari*O*
> *A*hora el transformador quedo bien no prendía nada cuando *H*i*C*e la parte de*L* secundar*IO* prendió y apago a los pocos segundos conectado a la plaqueta rectificadora prendió de golpe y bajo la luz de vuelta y quedo con nada de luz.
> 
> *C*uando la puse en la potencia ya conectado todo *H*i*C*e la misma prueba con la lampara en serie y prendió y la lampara quedo a casi unos 50 por ciento con luz, eso es normal..???
> 
> *B*ueno las pruebas que *H*i*C*e antes fueron con el tester en corriente alterna y marca 35 + 35 con en el medio Negativo una ves r*EC*tificado me daba 105 por cada derivación total 210
> 
> *E*l otro me da 15 + 15 esa linea alimenta los ventiladores y otro sector que va cable al frente donde están los potenciometros
> 
> *B*ueno el transformador no calienta nada lo probe 15 minutos, mañana la pruebo de vuelta.
> *Y*o recién termino de armarlo al transformador toroidal y lo puse en la potencia son las 2:32 de la madrugada jejeje
> 
> *S*aludos



¿ La etapa de potencia tiene ajustada la corriente de reposo ?

Lectura recomendada: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## El55delaguaracha

hola foreros ya solucione el problema con la potencia y el transformador toroidal quedo bien gracias y saludos...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

El55delaguaracha dijo:


> hola foreros ya solucione el problema con la potencia y el transformador toroidal quedo bien gracias y saludos...!!!!!!!!!



Sería mucha molestia que comentes ¿ Cual fue la solución ? o ¿ Donde estaba el error ?


----------



## El55delaguaracha

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sería mucha molestia que comentes ¿ Cual fue la solución ? o ¿ Donde estaba el error ?



si fogonazo te cuento.. el problema estaba en la primaria le faltaba vueltas le agregue 27 también el cobre no es de buena calidad a comparación con el que tenia antes era mas duro y mejor calidad pero avía que cambiar el que compre cobre nuevo este era mas blando y no era buena calidad

la cantidad de vueltas en primaria era de 230 ahora quedo en 257 vueltas

en parte de la secundaria tuve q sacarle unas vueltas por que la tencion se me y va mucho ahora quedo en 105 + 105 total me da 210 en corriente continua cada canal de la potencia anda con 110 creo que no va a a ver problema por verlo dejado en 105..??

bueno como mi primera ves que arme un transformador toroidal quedo bien....


----------



## polpi

Pregunto acá porque no se donde hacerlo 

El número de espiras se calcula así?

Nº espiras = 42 / 5cm²

Y la pregunta: que es 42? 

Gracias. Atte polpi


----------



## opamp

Polpi date una vuelta por : cálculo, diseño y constucción de transformador lineal (hierro-silicio).


----------



## victor6298

polpi dijo:


> Pregunto acá porque no se donde hacerlo
> 
> El número de espiras se calcula así?
> 
> Nº espiras = 42 / 5cm²
> 
> Y la pregunta: que es 42?
> 
> Gracias. Atte polpi


42 es una constante


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola polpi, 42 es una constante para 60Hz, para 50Hz la constante es 50.


----------



## plarenas

hola a todos como este es el primer transformador que voy a hacer  queria consultarles si esta bien como quiero hacerlo allá voy lo quiero hacer con materiales reciclados en lo posible hice el calculo para un transformador de 92 voltios con punto medio con 6 amperes las laminas que tengo son de 3.2 por eso puse 32 x 80 mm 

estiman que funcionara?????


----------



## Fogonazo

Parece estar bien.
Habría que verificar si los bobinados entran en las ventanas de ese laminado


----------



## plarenas

gracias por responder Fogonazo, voy a probar y les cuento, pero suponiendo que entraran funcionaria según el calculo?


----------



## Rorschach

plarenas dijo:


> gracias por responder Fogonazo, voy a probar y les cuento, pero suponiendo que entraran funcionaria según el calculo?



Tengo que decirte que si usas laminación del tipo E-I de 32 mm de rama central, aquí en Bs. As, se denomina laminación número 125, *no te van entrar los correspondientes bobinados*, dado que el ancho de la ventana es de 16 mm, y haciendo una cálculo somero, es decir sin contar con el espesor del carrete y las aislaciones correspondientes, necesitas un mínimo de 22 mm de ventana.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## opamp

El cálculo es correcto, el problema son las láminas muy pequeñas. Ese trafo es para 2 X 2 pulg^2, te dá los mismos valores .


----------



## plarenas

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Tengo que decirte que si usas laminación del tipo E-I de 32 mm de rama central, aquí en Bs. As, se denomina laminación número 125, *no te van entrar los correspondientes bobinados*, dado que el ancho de la ventana es de 16 mm, y haciendo una cálculo somero, es decir sin contar con el espesor del carrete y las aislaciones correspondientes, necesitas un mínimo de 22 mm de ventana.-
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Gustavo



 bueno entonces ya que estoy ajustado con la potencia si tengo un amplificador de 250W y considerando que un amplificador funciona solo con picos de voltaje que potencia tendria que tener el transformador ???????


----------



## Fogonazo

plarenas dijo:


> bueno entonces ya que estoy ajustado con la potencia si tengo un amplificador de 250W y considerando que un amplificador funciona solo con picos de voltaje que potencia tendria que tener el transformador ???????



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## DAXMO

De vuelta con proyecto valvular, estoy calculando el trafo para alimentar el amplificador tipo quad II con rectificación a válvula 5u4gb, y bien estuve simulando con el programa para calculo de transformador de potencia de ¨construya su videorockola.com¨, ya que el publicado en este hilo no me es compatible; y ademas me apoyo con literatura publicada también en el hilo.
Voy a transcribir los datos que obtuve hasta ahora y las dudas que me fueron surgiendo.

Válvula rectificadora 5U4GB                filamento=5v        3A
Válvulas previo 1x ecc81/1xecc82                     =6.3v     0,6A
Válvulas potencia 2x KT88                               =6.3v      3.2A

Caida de tension de valvula rectificadora +- 50v
Calculo del area A=1 raiz potencia
Segun el soft     A=19   = 3.8x5 cm

 En las instrucciones del programa dice que en el caso que el bobinado secundario tenga tap central deben sumarse los voltajes de las dos puntas, asi que para llegar a un +B de 400 v ingreso el calculo por 900v (900/2=450-50 consumo valvula=400).

Esto da= 1989 vueltas de calibre 27  (900v)
              1768 vueltas de calibre 27  (800v)

2rio filamento 5v= 11 vueltas calibre 18 (puede ser 17 mejor?)
2rio filamento 6.3v = 13,8 vueltas calibre 17

Estas 13,8 vueltas surgen de calcular para 6v y 7v, ya que no me deja ingresar el decimal y llego de la siguiente manera:

13.2.......13.75.......14.3....................15.4      vueltas
---------------------------------------------------------------
6v..........6.25..........6.5....................7v

Espero se entienda el gráfico de promedio, bien...

Bobinado primario= 486.2 vueltas calibre 20 mas cómodo que 21 -me parece medio justo.

Ahora si todo esto fuera mas o menos correcto, ya tengo el area del carrete, me falta el laminado de las chapas, y la distribución: podría ser en primer lugar bobinado +B, luego primario, luego bobinado de filamentos?.

También me falta calcular el choke y oportunamente el trafo de salida en su correspondiente hilo.

Saludos cordiales
Damian


----------



## DAXMO

Sigo estudiando para reunir toda la información y los cálculos para bobinar yo mismo los trafos de alimentación, salida e inductores; mas que nada también porque debo comprar todo, todo y me preocupa conseguir las chapas de grano orientado, bueno pero para después, ahora tengo la inquietud siguiente...
Cuando en el hilo de  ¨amplificador estereo valbular de 50 wats rms... (Gustavo Moretton) pag1 post 7 o pag 2 post 21, cuando se habla de capas de bobinado es la que va entre las paredes del carrete si, entonces el mylar entre capas es una pelicula de film o barniz?

Quiere decir bobino una capa y mylar, otra capa y mylar .... , cuando termino esa seccion y sigo con otra ahi si aislo con el papel ( entre secundarios por ej)???

Gracias
Damian


----------



## shevchenko

Si, para primario y los secundarios bajos te sirve el milar, es una lamina plástica transparente, fijate que el barniz si bien es buen aislante el solo no aísla voltajes tan altos, en esos caso, si o si tienes que ademas de Barnizar para fijar el bobinado, poner una capa de milar
En el bobinado de alto voltaje, no bobines usando todo el carretel de borde a borde, deja unos 3 o 5 milímetros de cada lado, ESTO es para que una vez terminado sea mas difícil que un arco salte entre capa y capa, cosa muy común a esas tensiones....
Ten en cuenta que tantas capas y vueltas te ocuparán mucho espacio! esto ultimo es para cuando tengas que elegir las chapas, que tengan buena ventana! 

Saludos!


----------



## exoseba

Hola que tal soy nuevo y de verdad no se si aca estaria bien que preguntase o no? igual ya lo vera el señor  "Fogonazo" moderador si me reubica o no.
Mi pregunta es si alguien del foro tiene idea de donde puedo comprar insumos en mar del plata para armar un transformador con chapas de silicio ya que tengo uno de gran porte( solo tengo las chapas) era de el funcionamiento de un ascensor para trifásica y no funcionaba así que le recicle las chaspas. Resta conseguir el alambre y el carrete que tiene 8cm de alto x 5 cm largo x 6cm ( 6x 5 es el núcleo) . el carrete viejo esta reseco y deteriorado.
mi idea es armar dos etapas de potencia que vi en un tutorial del foro 
pero solo el amplificador y usar mi fuente en 45+-vca y con una corriente de unos 20 o 25Amperios

ya que lo quiero para mi casa.


gracias y espero su respuestas.


----------



## J2C

.



Exoseba

No probaste el la *Tabla de Proveedores* (<- click) de este mismo foro ?????.


 Sino deberás buscar y/o preguntar en "Bobinadores" de tu ciudad.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## cristian_elect

Alguien a probado este programita para fabricar transformadores trifásicos ya que son 3 núcleos en un mismo armazón.


----------



## Fogonazo

cristian_elect dijo:


> Alguien a probado este programita para fabricar transformadores trifásicos ya que son 3 núcleos en un mismo armazón.


OJO, si no mal recuerdo este programa solo es confiable para transformadores de hasta 1500W


----------



## Thulsa Doom

Hola a todos, pues yo quiero calcular un transformador de alta frecuencia en push-pull y no sé cuales son las formulas y creo que esos programas que han compartido son para transformadores lineales y no valdrían, ¿alguien sabe las formulas o como calcularlo?, el secundario estará alimentando a un componente de 110v 60w 40KHz y el primario estará directamente después del rectificador a continua, estará directo a la red de 230v AC.
¿alguien me puede echar una mano con esto?
Gracias


----------



## vdiiy

*NOTA del Modereitor: P*rogramas varios para electrónica






__





						Программы расчета трансформаторов и дросселей
					

Предлагаю вниманию ВСЕХ свои программы расчета импульсного трансформатора. Это полная версия ExcellentIT и облегченная версия Lite-CalcIT. на форуме сайта http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/ я уже достаточно долго веду тему по своим программам. 18 сентября 2010 г. вышла первая версия программы расчета т...



					forum.cxem.net
				






> Llamo la atención de TODOS mis programas para calcular un transformador de pulsos. Esta es la versión completa de *ExcellentIT* y la versión lite de *Lite-CalcIT* . en el sitio del foro http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/ He estado liderando el tema en mis programas durante bastante tiempo.


----------

